# July 2014: Training logs



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

July – wow! 2014 is half over already.

Plans, goals, hopes & frustrations anyone?

July should be a fairly active month for us.

Sun the 6th , I have a Sho n Go down in New York – the same location as a few upcoming trials.

Sat the 12th, Brady goes to his sire’s owner for his first ever official grooming. Kathi is a show handler and groomer and this will be Brady’s first grooming to set up for his upcoming CCA – I don’t normally ‘do’ ruffs, necks or even pants unless they get too long so Brady is perhaps overdue for a spa day!

Sun the 13th, Towhee will be heading for her 1st chiropractic appointment – her rear toe did not heal correctly so I need to see what can be done and how to minimize the impact. The chiro is highly recommended by my agility instructor, in fact is the one she goes to with her dogs – a bit of a haul but if she’s good it will be well worth it.

Sat the 19th we have Rally & obedience trials, weather permitting since it is outdoors.

Sat the 26th Brady has a double Rally trial in NY.

Sun the 27th is a double obedience trial in NY (Faelan).

So much to do, so little time  Oh, and of course training and doing round abouts and submitting taped sessions for review.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

We had a very good time in class tonight. Finley was happy to go after staying home for the past two weeks, impatient to leave as soon as "her" bag came out while I was getting ready to go .

Tonight for heeling I used a shark line with a dowel on the end to give the impression of being off leash. Very happy with all of it and this was much easier on my hands than a string. I'm going to work on improving our left turns, but for the most part will work on this separately from our actual training. I'm thinking short spurts of slow heeling where I will drop my shoulder and turn into her counter clockwise. I'm probably not describing this well, but I do have a plan in mind .

I also need to mix it up a bit between the retrieve on flat and the retrieve over the high jump. Basically I've been doing 3 retrieves over the HJ, and then 3 ROF. I've gotten into a bit of a pattern without meaning to and need to pull some surprises here and there. I don't usually do anything more than 3 times in a row as long as I am happy with the way things have been done, but I do think the more I mix things up the better. 

Tomorrow I hope to sign up for a Show N Go this month and will look for one in August too. For July Banshee is going to concentrate on right quarter and half turns along with improving all the other Novice stuff.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Last night was generalization for Faelan :

Scent Discrimination with me sitting on a pause table (to the right of the pile), then lying in the grass (to the left of the pile) followed by my sending him to the pile and walking around. Much laughter and wiggly butt antics later I processed and sent in the video for review.

With Brady i worked some heeling and Towhee had the night completely off - it is warm here and they were showing signs of being hot so ---- not much training was done.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Still hot & humid this morning so after our hike, I turned on the kitchen A/C unit to cool the dogs down and worked each dog 3 minutes in the training room. I set up a few very large stuffed animlas (like 3-4 feet long/tall) and

*Faelan:* we worked signals (and heeling) straight up, then the down signal with me sitting on the treadmill. Then with me standing on the grooming table. Then a few get-it tosses with a down and more heeling including fake knee up jogging.

*Brady:* we worked heeling near walls, the treadmill etc for muscle memory on butt position. Then we worked a few stand out of motions and a few drop signals/verbals from a bit of a distance.

*Towhee:* we worked heeling, heeling with me fake jogging (knees high), a few drops, some 1-2-3 step heeling and finished with a few fronts and finishes (come-fore, 1-2-3 step back fronts).

All this in 3 minutes each


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

At club last night the humidity was so bad the matting was wet and SLIPPERY . I wouldn't jump Nugget as just trying to do the signal exercise I slipped and almost fell . We only did 3 go-outs which were very nice , the DR on all 3 gloves a couple ROF with poor fronts and one DOR and I quit a total of maybe 10 min.training. It was our final club training night for a month ( because the county has it's fair) and also our annual picnic and of course it stormed violently just like last year. My drive home was downright scary with lightning high wind and a torrential downpour. Training this morning at SCKC.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

If it weren't for my dogs I would sell this **** house which never ceases to be a drain of my resources and labor. After coming in from training this morning I discovered that the sump pumps of which there are 2 both quit working because Com Ed lost power to my home last night after I had retired for the night and my downstairs which is carpeted was under water of about 1 in.so I have been using the carpet cleaner to suck the water up and I needed a break so here I am. The important thing is Nugget worked very nicely this morning and other than the fronts which is a work in progress did me proud. 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

> Nuggets Dad, that's awful! It sounds like a mess and a lot of work to clean up. Hope you get it situated. A year or two ago my mil's hot water tank sprang a leak which they didn't discover until the majority of their floors were under water. They ended up with all new floors which their insurance covered. Best of luck with it, and glad Nugget did a good job.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Lemme see - was supposed to do a fun match on Sunday, but slept all day instead. We skipped obedience class yesterday and conformation tonight. No obedience class tomorrow... meh. This has really been a train-at-home type of week. 

I've been a tiny bit under weather and the heat the last few days didn't help. 

Next week will be better.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

no training for the crew this morning - 86% humidity and on our hike they even walked most of the time - another day inside with the A/C on for them; I do not like this weather and I think they are happier and healthier outside in their dog yard but the threat of severe T'storms including hail is in the forecast so....


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie and I are starting our first novice obedience class tonight. I've got two boxes of her favorite treats ready to go!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Today is groomer day for both of my dirty smelly in need of grooming dogs and their being there gives me a chance to straighten up my home a little after going to the bank and getting some groceries. Nugget doesn't get the whole day to be pampered as we did do the articles this morning (4:30 am ) and he did them correctly and the cooler scent from my hands is definatly the way to go with Nugget as he worked continually till he found each of the correct ones. I do try to test him with the placement of articles and the size of the pile and especially a small tight pile because he doesn't like to step into them so I try to set them up so he is forced to do it. 

>Sharon. I hope you don't get the severity of the predicted storm we got Mon.night it was terrible and a lot of homes in the area are still without power and the humidity is really miserable I don't let Sadie or Nugget out other than for a short potty break .


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget and I had a short training session as the people next door are having a pool installed and it was a great source of distraction with strangers and a bob cat type machine digging a foundation, lots of noise talking and the like. No problem as Nugget could have cared less as his mind was on me and treats although probably not in that order. We did 2 go-outs and both the bar and high once each very nice even the fronts on this exercise no bait was used. DR all three gloves once apiece this two was done well with only 1 poor front but he didn't arc on #3. MSFE very nice with a good solid fast lockup no extra steps but he rarely takes a extra step. Signal exercise done well also with only a wide my fault and a poor right turn also my fault because I'm just not smooth on grass. Good thing Nugget doesn't have a leash and prong collar on me or I might let out a yelp or two when we heel on grass. We also did 2x ROHJ poor fronts on both and honestly we didn't get another straight front on anything, not the ROF or DOR. I cut our training down because we are going to train at SCKC this evening and we can do the fig8 and BJ there and do the short version of most of the Graduate Open exercises and hope it carries over thru Sun.at the trial. It should because it's a lot easier than straight up utility and he has got 2 legs for the title.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie did very well in the class last night. Her handler, however, has 2 left feet, and becomes even clumsier with 6 other people and dogs watching.  I got some good homework for the week, mostly on my body mechanics and hand positions when heeling. We also need to spend some time on the stand for examination, as this is something we haven't practiced a lot.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

BriGuy said:


> Cookie did very well in the class last night. Her handler, however, has 2 left feet, and becomes even clumsier with 6 other people and dogs watching.  I got some good homework for the week, mostly on my body mechanics and hand positions when heeling. We also need to spend some time on the stand for examination, as this is something we haven't practiced a lot.


One of the things I like about classes is that they get you used to working in front of others. Something you need to be comfortable with if you're going to compete. It's not just the dog that develops muscle memory during training but also the handler.

I also find it helpful to watch video of successful obedience competitors going through the various exercises and use that to visualize myself doing the exercise.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training other than fronts went pretty well tonight. Nugget nailed the finish's but didn't get one straight front. He did all the exercises that we missed earlier today. Tomorrow a day off for the little guy but Sat. We will work Graduate Open in hopes it goes well at the trial.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - I think we have all felt that way - walking in a straight line with a rhythm and smoothness while looking down or at least at a lesser distance than we normally do while swinging one arm and placing the left arm across our midriff is plain unnatural 

I find practicing without my dogs in hallways at work, with or without a metronome (most people are comfortable at 130-140 beats) helpful. Chalk lines for other heeling, figure 8's and/or parking lot lines help with walking straight or on a nice curve. One instructor had me attaching a stuffie to a short leash and held in my heeling hand (not in heel position but a more natural position) - the goal is to have the stuffie not swinging. My tendency is to walk to the left so I am constantly having to work on that or my dogs will heel wide; if you tend to walk to the right your dog will tend to crowd - it is hard to keep things in balance and everyone I know has to frequently work on their footwork  

To further compound things, the recommended footwork (from whatever method you use) does NOT work for all dogs; I have to do left turns differently depending on which dog I am working for example.

Enjoy the journey 



BriGuy said:


> Cookie did very well in the class last night. Her handler, however, has 2 left feet, and becomes even clumsier with 6 other people and dogs watching.  I got some good homework for the week, mostly on my body mechanics and hand positions when heeling. We also need to spend some time on the stand for examination, as this is something we haven't practiced a lot.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We had major whomping T'storms last night and so no training - I was jumping with some of the thunder & lightning activity and actually went into the attic to make sure the roof was okay at one point since the sound of the rain was so intense!

Today we will probably be side swiped by Hurricane Arthur and flash flood watches are in effect so today may not be a good training day either.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

All I can say about the weather anymore is that MotherNature has sure been a stinker this year!


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I took advantage of the lull between storms and headed out to a local school to train the dogs. Another first since Casey died but a school that I do not visit frequently so that was today's destination.

I stayed in one of the parking lots with nice parking lines - kind of offset but with straight lines down the center rows and curbs along one side so we could practice long straights with fasts & slows and turns at varying distances.

Distractions included a husky type dog who kept peeing on my Xterra, stalking around, having his owner haul him back to the yard and then him wandering back in. While his owner assured me he was friendly - while Faelan & Brady were out he had that stalky gait, lowered head, tuft above the tail & above the shoulder up, alert ears and hard eyes etc so Brady got to learn that when I put him in a sit and step directly in front of him he is not to move. When Towhee came out the husky type relaxed with a grin, soft gait & eyes ect so methinks the owner (young twenties maybe) does not know his dog.

Other distractions were small tree limbs down from yesterdays storm, a beagle playing the the playground perhaps 300 feet away with his owner and I think some barbecues or something since both Faelan & Towhee had to be worked for focus.

*Faelan: *a lot of focus work, some precision heeling, signals and MSFE. A few straight recalls with some front & finish work - he also got to spend time sitting behind me but he knows the drill -- and yes, in case you wonder I can & will take a bite intended for my dog.

*Brady:* what a star!! We worked focus, heeling where we doodled and did some work around the curbs as well. Very nice work today; he is making tremendous progress. Then we worked some MFSE, come-up halts, recalls, finishes where a few were slight off but his fronts were perfect as verified by the lines  We worked a few drops (verbal and signal) from a distance as well; he seems to understand this to at least 75 feet. We finished with a few stands with me returning - this we need more work on; he did not break when I was going around him of come into heel position but he did move his foot as I stepped into heel position.

*Towhee:* I had to work for her focus then we did some heeling; drops out of motion, recalls, 2 drop on recalls (yay Towhee), front & finishes. She really heels nicely but I need to work on her anticipating the finish (I do) and then I set her up with my stepping into front position and having her finish and I think she has reached a confusion state with my hand returning to normal position on the Drop signal and my signal for finishing; she finished a few time and went into a down rather than a sit. Not a biggee but something to keep in mind (and THEN she wanted a belly rub silly girl)

I doubt the ground will become firm enough for me to do any jumping or Go-Out work, or even retrieving work but if the storms miss us and the ground dries I will work these later.

ETA: Perfect timing  I typed this up, checked my eMail - looked outside and its raining but my dogs got trained in an unusual place already


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget this morning did the Graduate Open exercises well , other than I front and the turn for the #3 glove in which he sat crooked and out. We didn't do articles yet but we will on the old set later on today. He seems to be ready but this morning it was cool outside and in familiar surroundings . Tomorrow we are in the second trial and in the last class to be judged and we are the only team entered in it, but I'm only looking for the third leg for his G.O. Last evening I thought a war had broken out in my neighborhood with all the fireworks being exploded but they didn't bother either of my dogs LUCKILY. 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Last night the weather was perfect for training and the ground was dry after the early morning rain. Banshee is coming along nicely on all the Novice exercises and is doing well on the broad jump. Working on retrieves with her. Having always had Goldens who loved to retrieve, it's strange for me to have a dog that would rather run around with something than bring it back. But we're getting there.

Finley started out doing retrieve on flat and retrieve over the HJ. She did not do well. Going before I sent her, then jumping over the HJ on the way back. Going out, smelling the dumbell and then not picking it up which is a new problem. Dropping the dumbbell, not sitting, ect. We worked it a bit and then I honestly was getting frustrated with her and so quit for about 20 minutes. I rarely get frustrated, and don't like it a bit. After the 20 minute break I took her back out and just did a straight retrieve on the deck away from the jumps. After doing that well, we moved back to the lawn with flat retrieves around the jump and finally over the jump. Much better this time which meant a long out of sight sit while I went in the house to get her ball. Finished by lots of playing with the ball which includes drops from motion, recalls, sits and downs from a distance and short spurts of heeling. The reward for doing correctly is chasing the ball . Also an out of sight stay where she sits on the side of the garage so I can hide the ball somewhere in the yard. Under leaves, in a corner, ect. She loves the Find it game and it is well worth sitting alone for a few minutes...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am just back from an errand run with Faelan and at the local grocery store we did the following:

Heeling between cars, up the lines, on a small berm that has given him trouble in the past and since he was doing so well I also went to the side of the store with large gravel and some skids etc ( the changes in surfaces was dirt, grass, pavement, sidewalk and then the large gravel and back again) He was very up and happy so I kept his rewards mostly vertical  High pops, touches, but also so quick spins to the right where he spins with me and either catches my face (I am crouched) and I release him to jump on me or I tag his butt and run! A silly game but he loves it LOL We worked some signals, fronts, finishes and moving stands for exams.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Did a little obedience training at the dog show today. Didn't try yesterday because there were a TON of dogs and basically no room to move and my breeder was watching LOL. Oh and Anney/K9Design was bopping around too.  

Today a lot more relaxed and "I don't care" - and worked heeling and snuck to a "nobody sees us" spot for recalls and a little off leash work.

But little thing I found today is for heeling I'm still cueing him with my left shoulder and so on, but he's picking up on the "we're heeling" and getting into a smooth heeling trot next to me and tucking his butt on sits. 

Yesterday was kinda nice talking to a couple of his breeders (there were 3-4 co-breeders on his litter). Both ladies had a history of doing obedience before they got into conformation. The one I already knew had done a lot of obedience and gotten HIT's and OTCH's on her goldens. The other I was happy-surprised to hear she had started out in obedience too and still does stuff with her goldens when she has time. 

It was interesting and kinda NICE talking "drive" with this other lady. She co-owns Bertie's littermate with one of the other breeders and pointed out that he has a lot of drive and will be doing field after he finishes his CH (he is very close after getting 3 points yesterday). 

She checked Bertie out and was very pleased with how "busy" he was. And she was beyond thrilled to hear that he's at least training through utility and will definitely be showing in obedience soon-ish. 

You do see conversations out there on performance forums with people dismissing show goldens and people who breed them.... it's basically refreshing knowing there are people who are still keeping "purpose" (obedience and field) in the breed, and/or at least know what qualities a dog needs to get obedience titles and field titles. 

This other breeder was talking about one of her past show goldens who was "bored" at 8 and so the breeder took her into the obedience ring and got her titled through CDX before she was 10. <- Which is absolutely awesome. 

Anyway - this week I will definitely get out to the training club on Monday and go to class on Wednesday. No more conformation classes planned until fall (there are some out there still, but I'm not going to any for the next month or so). And Thursday may be a class day - need to call to confirm.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I had individual sessions with the dogs today between texting, talking on the phone and coordinating a possible next moves effort with a few friends - Faelan's session was listed up thread. My heeling was kind of weird since I was expecting an important phone call and hoping for others so I had my phone in one of my pockets mid thigh - felt weird LOL

I took Ms Towhee to a local park and working her in the basketball courts; heeling following the lines and curves, drops, recalls, finishes, drops on recalls (very stylish Towhee  ) and signals. She was very up & just about perfect! Oh, Moving Stands for Exams with my returning to heel as well in prep for CDSP showing.


The Brady was worked some in my back yard on heeling, doodles, recalls, drops, hand signals (he seems to be a natural  ), moving stands for exams, my returning to heel while he is in a stand.

The dogs did very well I thought - it is a delightful day; clear blue skies, a cooling breeze and in the upper 70s, lower 80s and the dogs seem so very happy to be out and about in the cooler weather.

I may do some retrieving & jumping work with them later in the yard dries enough..or tomorrow at the match.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I left my home early this morning to get a good parking space in White Plains for our Sho N Go with Faelan, Towhee & Brady. So I had some waits before we went in.

Faelan & Towhee had nearly flawless 1st runs; Faelan in Utility (1 cheat between a big post and the jump but I was not surprised due to the setup and why I wanted to match there) His reset was very good  Towhee rocked her Open class.

Their 2nd runs, a few hours later were not so precise so we worked through an issue here and there although both runs would have been qualifying with decent scores.

Brady was stressed - he would not relax and enjoy one of his brothers' owners touching him and was unfocused. So I let him hang around outside of his crate just chilling and jumping on me as he felt the need. After about 20 minutes, you could see him snap out of his discomfort and focus and start requesting attention from the nice lady who was stroking him. I worked him briefly and put him back in the crate and then after about 5 minutes it was time to get ready to go into the ring.

Grins, he rocked it mostly - strutted into that ring like he owned the world, could not care less about the judges or stewards and while he made a few baby dog errors (a wide, a crab, a foot movement when I returned to heel on the stand things like that), we repeated and he did fine. He was rock solid during his exam and remembered how his leash comes off with him being quiet and ready to go and waited quietly while his leash went back on.... many people were commenting (people who know me and my dogs but had not yet met Brady) and asking who he was since he has limited exposure to real matches to date. I feel like I am babbling but wow, his attitude was all about showing folks his stuff and being happy to show the audience how its done  His sire is a show dog so that might be where it comes from 

Don't get me wrong, Towhee & Faelan love being in the ring but that is because they love working & being with me. Brady had that 'wow' factor going for him once he relaxed.

ETA: Oh yeah, this was in a building next to train tracks with trains rumbling by several times an hour and some whistles blowing. Softish matting that is stained in spots and 2 rings going with dogs crated on 3 sides, The train tracks are perhaps 25-30 feet from the building so the building rumbles as they cruise on by.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget and I are still looking for that 3rd. leg in G.O. My boy was a wild child today really really " UP" which as it turned out wasn't such a good thing today.
Signal Exercise...little attention to me was paid by Nugget as everything else was more interesting to him with forges-going wide on the about turns almost not seeing the signals looking at his feet and around the ring then on the recall signal going directly to heel. Something new to fix he has NEVER done that before.

Scent Discrimination... Never even tried to find the correct article just ran to the pile and grabbed the first one he came to. NQ

Directed Retrieve... Got the correct glove came back fronting with a crooked sit ( no surprise here) then I had to yank it out of his mouth as he didn't want to give it up .

Moving Stand... This he did well

Go- out... Ok he left briskly and sat when told to and when I had to return to him he did NOT break as in the other 2 trials a little improvement here.

Directed Jumping... Nugget did take the correct jump but returning to me went directly to heel AGAIN twice in one trial . 

The good thing is I found some weak and poor spots to work out and he WILL get this fixed. Lots of failures today 1/2 of utility didn't qualify no dogs in utility a qualified and of course Nugget blew it in a Graduate Open


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It's very hot and humid today,so we just did scent discrimination this morning 2x which of course today because it's only practice Nugget got each of the articles 2 leather and 2 metal correct . Too bad he didn't do it yesterday when it would have been his G.O. title. Tomorrow the AC facility which will be the only formal training facility for a month till my club gets the county bldg. back to use.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Skipped drop in obedience today - <- way too tired to drive. Have been training the dogs every night. 

Jacks - just training him for fun for right now. He's a little turbo butt. He has all the same energy and drive that Bertie has for training, but it's all controlled and effortless. I think he feels good so need to see what I can get with jumps. But not pushing here at home. 

Bertie - worked heeling every day. Am starting to separate the treats from my person. Putting them to the side while we do the heeling and then sending him away to jackpot when it's right. Fronts are very straight. Finishes - he does a solid flip finish but sits a smidge behind me. Am working on fixing that, but not absolutely worried. 

And both guys did stays tonight - actually pretty solid both boys.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning Nugget was worked on articles. We did them 2x for each and of course he again got them correct, although his sit on the turn in place was slower than I wanted and had to be told to sit to get it quicker. He also on the first one left slower so he got his tap on the butt which reminded him to go briskly which he did for the next 3 . Signals were also done with a choppy heeling pattern in the kitchen - foyer and this he was really into and gave me a good job with a good stand- down- sit- and recall and of course he didn't anticipate a finish like he did at the trial Sun. Practiced f+f too don't know if he will ever get these consistently straight? MSFE very nice leaving in a couple hours for SCKC to do open and the rest of the exercises and again it rained and my yard is too wet for safe jump practice.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

my dogs had last night off - wicked T'storms and winds leaving us without power until almost 11pm. Not enough light to work them inside and too dangerous outside.

On the plus side, my brother was on his motorcycle returning from work and had to slam on his brakes going into a skid due to a downed branch blocking the road on a normally crazy city intersection and the cars behind him stopped in time 

This morning I'll stay inside since it is muggy & foggy (think mosquitoes and other bugs ) - more storms predicted for this afternoon/tonight so I'll leave the dogs inside with the A/C on.

I need to review the CDSP rules too - the crew is entered in an upcoming trial and Faelan will hopefully be moving up to Open - MSFE for Towhee & Bray need reviewing as does recalling over the high jump with a dumbbell. I don't yet know waht I need to cover for Open exercises for when Faelan moves up - guess I should look the exercises up LOL


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

We just got back from training which after Nugget and I may have reached agreement on certain things such as if he does what I know he knows what to do he will receive a lot of praise and TREATS if he doesn't he will receive a stiff correction . It drives me wild when Nugget pulls his I don't feel like doing it routine especially at the start of training. I absolutely prefer training with a totally positive good boy kind of way but sometimes like this morning in the utility ring I wanted him to go- out for the DJ and he leaves me walking and headed for the corner to go sniff whatever which because I've been so positive with him he must have figured the worst that might happen would be he might not get a treat. WRONG !!! This time he earned himself a ear pinch all the way to the go - out spot . After this he got his act together and did several more quality go- outs and it carried over for the rest of training with better attention and only a couple leash corrections for faster sits when heeling. Most all of the open exercises were well done with just the normal poor fronts . Utility exercises that we did after we came to a understanding also pretty decent not perfect but a lot of the flaws getting tweaked and improved upon. 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Whoeeee  Hopefully it is all right to post some feedback from Denise Fenzi (about Faelan & Utility) -----

_..... - he just needs to enter a few shows and hit the right show on the right day! He is a well trained boy - just a matter of pulling it together consistently.

Glad that taking the leash off doesn't freak you out. For some people it truly is a major worry and a challenge._


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

We had our last hunting class last night. I think we're going to take next session off. With everything thats going on with Oliver I think I need the extra time to just.. breathe. I'm kind of having a lot of anxiety. We will continue our Sunday trainings though, those are Bernie's favorite  (only with Bernie, not with Oliver). I'm going to do private's with Oliver to work on his dog-aggression and eventually get him in group classes at Paws N Effect. I think they have a weekend class that will fit my schedule. Week nights are really hard for me to make. 

Sunday Bernie had his first live bird! He was such a good boy. He was terrified of it at first and put on quite a show. I wish I had it on tape because it was quite comical. He clearly was scared, but wanted to appear as a tough guy. Growling and barking and inching towards it, then quickly backing away when it got too close. With a couple tosses from a fellow training partner Bernie was like "ooooo flying bird" and he ran right over and scooped it up and brought it back. I thought I was going to have to go down there and put it in his mouth, but all of a sudden he just went for it. He was very gentle and I think the duck had a nice ride back up the hill. Good boy Bernie! As for his marking..... we need to do a lot more marks, long marks over varied terrain. He really struggles with hills. He almost never runs out far enough. I know half his problem is at the line and him being too excited to get out there to pay attention to the bird the whole time its falling. I need him to settle and focus. So we have quite a few things to work on. I think that my goal is going to be to get him completely solid on all of this by the fall. Right now I think we'd pass Junior Tests, but I don't want him to run until he passes the way I want him to (not pulling to the line, straight line to the mark, steady at the line, etc). 

Today when I got home from work I did a blind with both of the boys. Its kind of above both of their heads. At home I've been working on sending bernie from heel "back" to pile so he learns the difference between a mark and set bumper. Oliver I always kind of cast out in the yard to find toys because he thinks its fun. So I got them all excited for the bumper inside the house and then planted it outside. I heeled Oliver to my imaginary line (perfectly of course bc he's Mr. obedient) "back" he went straight back, good boy! "Sit" he ignored, "No, Sit". He sat. "Good boy" "Over ---->" Right line to bumper! whooot whoot Oliver. He thought it was so fun. I don't even know if I did it right but at least it was a fun game. 

I tried it next with Bernie. He was almost sent back inside the house for his heeling... but after I asked him "do you wanna go back inside" he heeled very nicely to the line. I sent him "back" straight line back. "Whistle", ignored. "No, Sit", ignored. Walked out and sat him "Sit, Whistle". Then "Over --->". Didn't take my cast. "No, Try Again" Whistle. He Sits. "Over --->" Right line to bumper. So I think we have a lot more work to do with Bernie. I think Oliver understands the casting and the whole idea of the game more. I think Bernie still wants to find it himself. But it was fun and I think it'll be a great way to work on Bernie's heeling to the line!

ETA: That is Oliver I'm talking about. The one who was crazy excited about doing the blind and finding the bumper? Who almost bit my hand off because he was so excited. Yet at training on Sundays he completely shuts down and acts like hunting is the worst sport in the world. I don't get it. I couldn't get him to hold a bird on Sunday to save my life. He knows hold, he knows fetch. His mouth wouldn't work. Like the hinges broke or something. He's held pheasant at my house. I was ready to give up on him in hunting on Sunday, but he just has so much fun with everything we learn at hunting at home. If Dawn reads this she'll get what I'm talking about. He literally runs out to the bird and tries to pee on it, well I guess that is if he runs out to the bird at all. I'm learning alot more about Oliver now that we're seeing a behaviorist though, and realizing he has a lot of fear/anxiety in new environments so maybe he's just shutting down in the new environment?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oliver may have just been over threshold and this behavior surfaced as his way to deal; a dog carrying something, especially something as valuable as a bird, can be both vulnerable and needful of protecting his bird; the dilemma can be solved by not picking up the bird-not the right choice but a choice .....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins- it rained last night so the dogs got wet on our hike. We came home, I checked eMail and headed to the training room and there were wet dog prints where they were obviously hoping training time was here with 2 of them laying down so as not to miss their turn -- since it was too wet to jump them, they were right LOL I set the mirrors up to check positioning

*Brady:* Heeling starts with the head up, about turns, left turns, set-ups, fronts, finishes and distance drops

*Faelan: *Heeling, drop signals with cookie tosses, fronts & finishes from all kinds of angles, Glove #3 pivots 

*Towhee: *Heeling with about turns, back pivots to #3, Set ups, Get It Down games and started MSFE. Finished up with Fronts & Finishes

All sessions were timed for 3 minutes


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> Oliver may have just been over threshold and this behavior surfaced as his way to deal; a dog carrying something, especially something as valuable as a bird, can be both vulnerable and needful of protecting his bird; the dilemma can be solved by not picking up the bird-not the right choice but a choice .....


This is how he was the first few times at SBGRC field trainings...and that was even with just the bumper. We sat there and put the bumper in the mouth and just tried a few seconds of holding and his mouth just wouldn't work. He almost looked panicked. He couldn't function. Clearly over threshold. He really seems to not handle the environment. I'm not sure how to acclimate him. I guess I need to find a place inbetween Nod Brook and my backyard distraction level wise that he can handle? I feel like its odd that he's that sensitive to the change. But now that we're seeing a behaviorist and I'm finding out about his issues it makes more sense.

ETA. Maybe the parking lot would be a better starting point. He seems to do better with less cover


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Yesterday and this morning training went fairly well, yesterday we did all of utility including articles with the extra ones out and Nugget worked the pile in the grass and got the correct ones each time he was sent. Today he did the same except we didn't repeat a second time. His fronts on all exercises are getting better but still a work in progress but this morning he did come up with a couple very nice ones doing the DOR and ROF . No jumps today because the dew was still on the grass but yesterday he never failed to do both the open or utility jumps very nicely with several good f+ f. Gloves not a mistake either day and the turn for #3 today he did not only enthusiastically but nailed the sit YES !!! Unlike Sun. At the trial he hasn't tried to keep " his" glove but is releasing it on the " OUT" command. His pickups for the gloves on grass are much better than on a matted floor because he can get his mouth on them easier. Go- outs today weren't as good as yesterday he was slower and didn't go straight but finally wound up in the middle of our ring. Our heeling wasn't the best today actually it much like yesterday as my footwork stinks walking in the grass and Nugget was a little sluggish and was wide on turns but his lockup on the utility heeling for signals really good both days. Tonight at the AIRCONDITIONED facility we can practice our heeling and fig 8 exercise and get the jumps in also.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - okay, I am not always really good at seeing detail; I tend to see the larger picture and so can struggle with the finesse of handling. My agility and obedience instructors are really very patient with me but still I miss things - I'll see the arm & shoulder and perhaps a hip but miss the feet. Or I'll see the foot motion with the hip & shoulder alignment and miss the eyes looking slightly before the head turns.

I have joined a year membership with BadDogAgility and was reviewing their breakdown of straight tunnels and by golly, I see where one of my mistakes has been  I watched one of their 'uh no' videos with arrows pointing which way the handler is pointing with all body points and how the dog really only has deceleration as a cue so can come out of the tunnel heading to the left or the right (therefore Great dog, Shame about the handler).

I guess that is one of the reasons I love videos  they can be watched & watched until you see most angles.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Had a lot of fun tonight at training it was cool and comfortable and best of all the things I wasn't able to do this morning Nugget did very well tonight all the jumps and he did give up some good fronts. His heeling ( and mine) much improved over this morning and his go- outs were very nice although I did bait the first one. I know I went thru a lot of treats tonight.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Had fun training tonight.... just Bertie/private. I actually was relieved to see that what little we've worked on in the past 2-3 weeks has actually "stuck". Little guy knows he has a rear end and no mouth-flipping with the dumbbell.  

Probably only oops that she caught me on was the "mark" for the go-out. I've been training it a smidge here at home, but just sending him when I see his eyes even glance at the target (stanchion). She wants me to get him really LOOKING at the stanchion when I have him mark. So will work that. 

Probably funny thing and/or it shows where our focus has been as far as organized training the last few weeks. He kept free-stacking and looking at her like she was a judge when I wanted him to set up in heel position. :doh:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Last nights session was centered around 2 things for each dog:

1) Heeling over a distraction with a high value reward a short distance away but concealed
2) Broad Jumping with a cone set up to start encouraging 2-3 strides before the turn on landing


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning after our hike, we worked the ROHJ

Emphasis was on bad throws, straight fronts when they were successful with the retrieve, and proofing with food in my left hand. Bad throws are new proofing for both Towhee and Brady so I expected them to need help.

Faelan did very well except a few fronts (he prefers not to sit fully on the platform)

Brady is not used to bad throws and searching for his dumbbell, his fronts were very nice and the food in the left hand did not appear to bother him.

Towhee -- well -- food in my left hand apparently just blows her mind!! and indicates she does not quite know what 'Over' means  She also needed to be reminded to look for her dumbbell if it landed in a dip with tall grass. She is the one most likely to fall for proofs involving food LOL

Overall a very productive session with each dog,
Of course upbeat and happy with parties when they were successful 


ETA: Oh, this should be fun LOL

I just got my numbers for next Saturday
Faelan is the 2nd dog in for Utility and the class starts at 9:05 (of course he may be first); so about 9:15

Novice Rally Walk Thrus are ~9:05

Towhee is the 3rd dog in Novice B Rally with the class starting at 9:25

Brady is the 5th dog in Novice B Rally with the class starting at 9:25

Of course since this is an outdoor show with no shade, if the weather is not clear we don’t go (which is why this show is generally small since there is no shade and it is often very hot)

Good thing my dogs are used to working in quick rotations!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

outdoor show in July is beyond my comprehension LOL.

Good luck to the 4 of you!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Depending on the weather when the predicted rain falls we may or may not train in my yard but we have already done articles 2x with Nugget leaving my side briskly , searching till the correct article was found and returning to me with only one of four fronts that were straight. We took yesterday off and I feel it did Nugget a lot of good as he was bored by last night and wanted to do a little work this morning.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Jul 13 2014 AM Training*

This morning's sessions were a little longer than usual since I was taking advantage of the beautiful weather. I have a video of portions of Faelan's session that I'd like to share - please excuse my attire and not having showered yet  I did video all the sessions but Faelan's will be the shared one 

*Faelan: *We worked heeling, signals. MSFE, Directed Jumping and Angled Jumping. He was ramped and forgey but other than that and one minor creep on a drop (1/3 body length) he did well - the other 2 drops were beautiful. The jumps are a measured 23 feet apart. I lowered the jumps for the repeated jumping portion since clean jumps at full height is not what I was focusing on.

*Towhee:* we worked heeling (beautiful as confirmed with video), MSFE (she is just learning so not so good), Go-Outs with baiting and a beautiful Directed Jumping. Her fronts and finishes were very nice.

*Brady:* Heeling with left spins, halts and start ups which he did very nicely. MSFE which had nice lock ups but he still needs work on my returning to him, and a few Go-Outs which also included waiting for his focus to lock on the Mark before sending - his distance sits are up to a full 60 feet  He did well!! 

I will be heading out soon to have Brady receive his very first professional grooming soon - should be fun. Kathi is a professional groomer and conformation handler and will be trimming his neck and mane among other things  He should look awesome although she may be purposely trimming him a bit short so it looks great after his 2nd grooming in Sep for his CCA


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget and I could not do any training other than articles yesterday because of the really strong storms and our yard having puddles all over it after more than 2 in.fell . This morning the yard is still far too wet so I thought we would do articles again. I wish I could figure him out , today after resting all day yesterday he again was very very slow going to the pile and then really didn't even try to find the correct one just grabbed one and came back half way and was told again to find it went back and again just grabbed the first one he came too and tried to bring both wrong ones to me. I started over putting the two wrong ones away and re-scenting a article and this time time I changed my voice to a very forceful " find it " and gave him a tap on his butt which now resulted in Nugget working the pile and correctly finding and bringing me both correct articles. I have never had a dog like Nugget before that would switch from being higher than a kite to whale poop on the bottom of the ocean overnite. It's not like he doesn't know what I want him to do he has been doing this exercise a long time correctly and some days he is brilliant and up and others he just gets in this what I call his lazy mood not fun so far today but a little later in the day ( if it doesn't rain ) we will go out to the street and do some heeling and again with my other set of articles do SD again.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

The rain has held off so Nugget and I went out to the street and did our heeling turns in place circle l+


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

The rain held off so Nugget and I went out on the street and did some heeling, turns in place circle l+r and fig8 2x from each side of my posts. His heeling was pretty nice and his sits a little faster although he did get a leash pop on the first and he then woke up. Then in to the wet yard and did 3 ROF which he really ran for and gave 2 very nice fronts on his return to me. The finish's too were good at least 2 of them the first a little forged. Recall were done 2 straight 1 drop all nice and his fronts are getting better here but still not perfect. We then did 2 go- outs the first was perfect without bait the second because he only got praise for the first without a treat he left slightly slower doing an arc not real bad but not straight either and sat 3-4ft.off center which he get zip for.after that we went back inside and I set out his other set of articles and we did them 2x each and he got a butt tap just to let him know I was serious and now all four articles were worked till the correct one was found and brought back without any arcing mouthing refusing to let go of it in other words the way it is supposed to be done. We didn't do directed jumping because of the wet conditions or the DR but he is usually pretty good on these exercises. We did do the MSFE 2x and his lockup was fabulous both times and he is doing a pretty good job on the recall to finish although every once in awhile I must extend my left leg behind me in order for him to go far enough back so as to get the sit straight.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Finley's night for class was last night. We did a novice run through. Some lagging on the outside circle of the figure eight and on an about-turn. 

Her recall was quick but not completely straight and neither was the finish. Our instructor said we'd probably lose 1/2 point on each. 

After everyone had their turn with that we did group heeling. I'm using a shark line for that. I really like it, so easy to feel when she's out of line. Then recalls, which her fronts and finishes were better, stays, and stands for exam. Over all a good night.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning is plain nasty so we worked indoors on little things

*Faelan:* Signals, left abouts, pivots to gloves #3 and then #2, scent articles
*Brady:* Heeling, about turns, halts, slow, MSFE, marks
*Towhee:* Heeling, left abouts, pivots & marks, MSFE, drop games

They did well although Faelan stopped a bit short for fronts with the metal articles - he was beautifully fronted with the leathers


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Yesterday we did train some but our work was lacking , the humidity was awful and I just couldn't get into it so it wasn't really fair to expect Nugget to be up . We went thru the motions in utility but we were sloppy and articles were blown completely. 
Today is a different day and we are going to SCKC for drop in training which has AC hopefully we will both have it together today.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget today was the way I would like him to be everyday. Our training today other than poor go outs and some fronts was close to awesome. Articles today far better than the nonsense of yesterday with very good turns in place sitting straight and going briskly to he pile and working till the correct one was found and returning nicely . We did m+ l 2 x each all correct. The DR for the one glove he went and got #2 instead which was my fault because I under turned. We then repeated all three no more mistakes. Signal exercise well done. MSFE very very well done including the examination by a stranger and the recall to heel was perfect.
Open--- the jumps each taken 3x all where taken on the first order and about half a good front was gotten. I don't always do the finish but what we did do were good. ROF good job with clean pickups each of the three throws but the fronts were lousy. His heeling very good today as he was " up" and all we didn't do were the fig8 but that exercise isn't any problem. The one thing that I wasn't happy with was other than not going straight out on the go outs he also started anticipating leaving me so this will need a little proofing. Nugget is a whole lot more fun when he is in his "up" mood I just wish I could figure out how to keep him there. Almost forgot we also did three recalls none were drops and only one did I get a straight front on.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Richard you need to move closer.. sounds like you have a very good eye for things based off Lynn's scores..lol..
Well I taped a tiny section of Mighty's heeling to show one of Titan's puppy people.. she wanted to see how Mighty moved.. so it was pretty much a big box so someone could tape him.. I was thinking he did not look too bad and sent it to Jodie... 
She said Mighty looked PRISSY.... 
I am crushed and no longer friends with her.. 
(Sharon we need to take Phoenix away from her!).


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Mighty looked prissy?? Can't believe it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

??!!!?? PRISSY ??!!!?? 

Well, I think you should post the video so we can say how masculine and Mighty he looks  



Titan1 said:


> Richard you need to move closer.. sounds like you have a very good eye for things based off Lynn's scores..lol..
> Well I taped a tiny section of Mighty's heeling to show one of Titan's puppy people.. she wanted to see how Mighty moved.. so it was pretty much a big box so someone could tape him.. I was thinking he did not look too bad and sent it to Jodie...
> She said Mighty looked PRISSY....
> I am crushed and no longer friends with her..
> (Sharon we need to take Phoenix away from her!).


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I would post the heeling but I am dressed in sweats and baggy tshirt...ugh!
Too embarassed...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

He was so cute with his prancy feet!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> He was so cute with his prancy feet!


You are just being mean... he is not prissy...
He's a macho boy!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Of course, he's part grizzly bear!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Prancy feet are good 

This morning it is still extremely muggy with T'storms and heavy rain occurring at any moment so we worked short sessions indoors since I turned the A/C off last night and the house is muggy as well <sigh>

In reading the Rally Novice sign descriptions yesterday, it occurred to me that I haven't done that much work with Ms Towhee's nemesis exercise - stop & down - so Towhee and then Brady and I worked on that along with heeling. I will need to go over the 1-2-3 step signs as well the next few days.

With Faelan we worked heeling and signals with some proofing - my dogs are not really allowed in the living room (I say not really since Ms Towhee feels this rule cannot possibly include her cute little butt) so occasionally going through the LR or putting scent articles etc in there are a good proof  We also worked picking up a dumbbell from across the house (52 feet) and fronting.

With the high humidity and warmth, that was enough LOL The weather should improve later this afternoon ...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

We have a cool period of 60 degrees right now and so as soon as the dew evaporates Nugget and I will go out to the yard and do a little training. We already did articles this morning and the first time for each Nugget did get the correct ones each time but his leaving was slow and the fronts weren't even close to being straight. I usually do SD 2x so I got him in heel position and sent him for the leather one again but it was now at 12:00 o'clock which is right by the front door and he doesn't like walking thru the pile (which is too bad so sad for him) so after searching the closer ones he just picked up a METAL article lazy little guy that he is thinking it might be acceptable . WRONG halfway back to me I sternly told him to find it again and he went back to the pile working till he found the correct one at 12:00 o'clock and stopping on the way back to me picking up the first one one he picked up the metal one delivered both to me. This still is an NQ but it does let him know he must get the correct article that he is sent for regardless of where it's at. This is a small success to me on the road to getting a solid exercise learning from mistakes for both of us and of course there won't be a door in the ring to mess him up but it could be a jump or a judge or something else that could bother him so I will continue to set him up and proof wherever I can.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Finally the dew dried up and we did a little training! I started with a baited go -out which he did well, fairly straight because he knew a treat was on the target and then sent him over the bar again no problem but the front being crooked. His second go- out not as straight but no treat either till after he took the high jump and another poor front even with help then we did a final go- out which was ok. Next was the signal exercise which the heeling in the grass wasn't to bad with a very nice stand and after walking to the other end of our ring I turned facing this sometimes to smart golden and gave him a down which he did and after a few seconds he decided to sit anticipating the signal. A new thing to fix. MSFE was very nice and we didn't do the DR because I forgot the gloves and was too lazy to go in the house and get some. 
We proceeded to do the BJ twice with nice jumps good finish's but again poor fronts and the ROHJ was the same and so was the ROF except I did get one good straight front on it.Now a re- occurring problem everybody gets Nugget almost anticipated a drop on recall but caught himself for which lots of praise was given and the next recall was a drop but it was a verbal which I don't usually do and it was a clean job on Nuggets part good fast drop and on the second part of this recall a almost straight front but a straight finish was done. Tomorrow evening training at SCKC.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hmmmm .. considering a 3 day obedience event over labor day weekend. It would involve a hotel stay but it is at a beautiful indoor training facility and I have already had the vacation day request for that Friday approved.

Pros: It will be fun. Almost a real vacation which I rarely take. Its not THAT far (2 1/2 hours).

Cons: Gulp - are they ready? Some of the people there are really very, very good and I tend to get nervous. None of the dogs have ever stayed at a hotel.

Did I mention : It will or should be fun LOL


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sunrise ....Go for it , the drive is within reason and if you don't go you won't know how the dogs would react to a stay at a hotel and as far as the very good people from the videos you have posted and the amount of training you do I'm pretty sure you too are one of those very good people also. Isn't this supposed to be a competitive sport getting beat is no disgrace and you can only go up from it if it even happens . Have some fun!


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sharon... I second that ... go for it! Relax and enjoy.... remember it is about the ride not the destination! (which is what I tell myself) From the video's you are MORE than ready..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

aack!! Hotel is not picking up .....

ETA: Reservations made  Nice suite with a mini kitchen, WiFi, a sitting room and plenty of room -- oh, full breakfast is included as well. It will be like a vacation


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> aack!! Hotel is not picking up .....
> 
> ETA: Reservations made  Nice suite with a mini kitchen, WiFi, a sitting room and plenty of room -- oh, full breakfast is included as well. It will be like a vacation


Go have fun and enjoy your favorite kind of vacation - one with dogs 

If for whatever reason you decide it wouldn't be good to show, you can spectate and use the environment. win/win!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Sharon ....very good decision have fun!


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*very excited* Just heard that the big-bad-show in January here in MI is going to put obedience in a completely different room (ballroom?!) from everything else!!!!!!! 

This is a show that's about 15 minutes away from where I live, but I generally don't enter to actually GO OUT IN THE RING because it's crazy. They usually cram obedience in with agility or as in past years it was basically in the food court. 

That means that instead of rushing to get Bertie ready for novice by Sept, I might back pedal and plan on having him ready by January. 

Other really awesome thing I'm semi-holding my breath about is the Detroit Kennel Club has hopefully moved out of Detroit (where I won't take my dogs) and will have a Great Lakes Cluster at that same location just 15 minutes away from where I live. I don't know if it will still be a benched show, but I'd be able to handle a benched show that close to home.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just came back from obedience class....  

Jacks - he did awesome. Heeling was forgey. Figure-8 was laggy. BUT - other than that, he did awesome. High jump and broad jump - did solid. Gloves - solid with enthusiasm. Articles was like a really cool game which he aced and wanted to do again and again. Retrieve over flat - he actually had one case where another golden went rushing in to get his dumbbell. Jacks slowed down watching the girl and as soon as she was called back out of his way, he continued on to grab HIS dumbbell and run back to me with it.  And drops on recall were solid with the exception of one where he forgot to drop but I made him remember. Stays - he actually did solid (I stayed in sight and close enough to babysit though.  

Bertie - was awesome too. Lots of stays (torture stays, stand stays, groups, figure-8-watching-me-steward stays) which were solid. Heeling probably fun part was Adele had to step out to accept a package or something from UPS, and everyone else went to the side for a cookie break. I had the whole floor to do a lot of motivation work with a tennis ball with him off leash. Lots of heeling and tossing the tennis ball as a reward for heads-up-engaged heeling. Some lagging on figure-8, but other than that everything else was solid. I had a feeling coming away that it would not be too crazy getting him into trials in a few months. 

So good class.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We have NuggestsDad's weather  Beautiful, a crisp 60 degrees and clear skies. Because the grass is wet I set the jumps (High & Bar) at 16 inches. Today was about building duration so treats were outside my 'ring' except for Faelan's Go-Out dowel. Timer was set for 5 minutes per dog for the individual portions, 3 minutes for the OOS Sit.

*Faelan: *Signals (first down he stepped forward 1 step so we reset and repeated), heeling (he was somewhat forgey) and a few Go-Ours with Directed Jumping. On the 5th perfect Go Out he was sent backwards to his dowel 

*Towhee:* Heeling (very nice), ROF (she self released the first one but was fine after that), ROHJ and setting up at the Go Out spot for Directed Jumping (very nice)

*Brady:* Heeling (nice), MSFE and returns (he still is learning), ROF (Very, very nice with off set tosses), ROHJ (very nice with 1 straight toss and a very angled to right toss)

And we finished with Out of Sight Sits - with my checking in every minute or so and singing softly as I walked around the house so they knew I hadn't deserted them - they all did a phenomenal job 

I was pleased - they made mistakes but they were mistakes of exuberance and happiness which I'll happily work with


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Another cool crisp perfect training morning which I took advantage of and was rewarded with 4 gorgeous go- outs that were baited but Nugget raced in a straight line to his target and sat quickly on my order each time very pleased with them. Next I remembered the gloves and sent Nugget in this order 2-1-3 which this to was correctly done with enthusiasm the little mistake was the turn to the left for the #3 glove which his butt was out but I repeated this before sending him for the glove and he got it right on the second try. Quit after the glove exercise as we are going to training tonight. Great start !!!


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This evening was starting to teach the collected front cross for agility - here is a video of Brady starting; I mistitled it <sigh> but you can see Brady working it  With Brady I used food, but with Faelan and Towhee I used a tug toy to better build driving out of the turn.

For folks who do not run agility, the courses are now requiring tighter turns and in some instances tight U turns - this is a cue that signals the dog to turn tightly around the wing after jumping and accelerate out of the turn ... Brady has really minimal agility training as of yet but loves what he knows 

http://youtu.be/__ArPjS_Rtw

PS: Jodie!!! I purposely cut out a lot of footage where Brady was showing the prancey feet I love so much


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It was very crowded tonight more people than I've seen at SCKC in a long time which messed up our group heeling because I got stuck behind a slow lady but Nugget was happy cause I cut it short. Our fig8 was decent other than a lag on an outside turn. Recalls 2 drops pretty nice but I was told the fronts were a " little " on one side but they sure looked straight to me and much better than the norm . S+ D well done .MSFE EXCELLENT. Our time in the utility ring spent on the signal exercise which wasn't perfect but not to bad either maybe a pt. off. We also did go- outs but they weren't as good as earlier at home,as Nugget was getting tired but overall the evening wasn't too bad.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning, after our hike, I was thinking of practicing very up and happy jumping with sends and such since it is a cool morning - but then decided to work heeling & recalls with their amped up energy 

*Faelan: *We worked signals, heeling and MSFE - we did a lot of about turns since he was forging on them. His signals were excellent  as was his MSFE.

*Towhee:* We worked heeling (very nice) and then straight recalls with me on the bottom of a slope - LOL - yep she can apply the brakes pretty well but was slightly off on her 1st front.

*Brady:* We worked heeling with right turns since we don't practice right turns that often - he did well although he did fall for a distraction - we reset and he did well  Then we practiced recalls using the same slope and he did not apply the brakes on time the first time and so went around me rather than slamming into me - we reset and he did very well the next 2 times.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It's only 8:06am and the humidity is building but Nugget and I are done training for today. We went to the street and did our heeling and about turns which he lagged on but one leash correction and a " get it up" fixed this. Right and left circles combined with several halts which his sits were faster ( we have been working on these) then a pretty fair fig8 exercise done 2x.
After the street heeling we went in my yard and did the signal exercise which because he was off leash Nugget was a little sloppy lagging and going wide but after a restart he tried a little harder and the heeling part was improved but still lacking some. The actual signals were very nice. Four go- outs were next two baited which were flawless then the unbaited in which he did a small arc going out and sat the first time a little to the left of center and his target and his sit was about 2feet short of where I want him. We also did one go- out from between the jumps as in Grad. Open which was also a little left but far enough. Gloves were next going 2-3-1 and all were quite nice including the turns in place. Amazing this exercise took over 13 months for Nugget to GET now like the BJ in Open it's probably his best utility exercise. Articles ( done inside earlier) correct but fronts on both were not straight. We then did a few recalls 2 were drops and a fine job and good fronts on all three especially the first which was a straight recall. No jumps today as the grass was covered in dew and I won't risk a slip and possible injury.



Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Got back from vacation and am nursing a major sunburn, but worked on heeling with Phoenix last night and tonight. He is starting to show his first signs of truly understanding where heel position is. I just started adding halts in today. We are working turns mostly independently of heeling (other than a few steps going into it), but hopefully we'll be able to put it all together soon.

I suddenly decided today that I was ready to teach articles to Phoenix. I use Around the Clock (thanks Kate!). I remembered as soon as I started just how much I hate using J&J articles for this - with all the scenting it would be so much easier on my hand to use a smooth metal bar. Oh well, a few weeks of irritated hands and then I'll never have to scent that many articles again. And I'll probably eventually get him his own set. I just don't want to cheese up a good set of articles, so I always train on the old J&J's.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*A successful debut*

for Brady  in rally. (Repeat from Agility/Obedience forum)

Brady earned a 99 for a 2nd place behind his mama Towhee who earned a perfect score (she really did) for a 1st place.

Brady was focused and his tail was awagging, he was slightly out of heel position a time of two but by my standards, not rally  I am very very happy with him!! His first time in the ring and his first leg.

Towhee did an awesome job; she was in the ring for ring exposure which the judge kind of laughed about and said she guesses Ms Towhee is ready for  Her attention was awesome as was her attitude.

It was a hectic day for sure. 

Faelan in the Utility ring (really nice work and he was working a 195 1/2 but took the wrong glove; I sent him as his head turned; bad timing/handling on my part). As we were starting Directed Jumping, they rally ring was walking. So I had about 1/2 my walk through time. Then Towhee and Brady were separated by 1 dog who did not pick up so I needed to move Towhee up. No real warm ups for any of the dogs but they really did a nice job :wave::wave:

For those curious, Faelan's score break down:

Signals (1 1/2): a slight bump on left turn, a slight lag near a corner and a slightly crooked finish.

Scent Discrimination Metal (1): Front
Scent Discrimination Leather (0.5): Finish slightly behind me
Directed Retrieve - a big fat NQ
Moving Stand - (1/2): finish
Directed Jumping (1): 1st front slightly off, 2nd finish slightly off


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon I'd say a pretty awesome day !


Nugget and I are taking a day off from training today and just hanging out.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

According to the TV it's 64 degrees out BUT the humidity is already uncomfortable and the bugs are swarming in your face- yuk. 
We did our articles 2x and all were correctly gotten and I put them in hard for Nugget positions which admittedly took him a little longer to find but he worked continuously and was successful but only 1 of 4 fronts were straight. Next was ROF in the dew covered grass 3x only one good front and he had a little trouble with the pickups on 2 of them. Two straight recalls one good front no finishes were done on purpose. Go-outs of which the first was baited very nice the second from between the jumps also pretty good but not quite the picture of perfection and a third full ring which had a very small arc in it and when he was told to sit he did but maybe a foot off dead center , but I would certainly be happy in a trial with it. No jumps were done because too wet from the dew. Signal exercise heeling was very sloppy lagging -going wide - slow sit but signals themselves were fine. MSFE very very nice take this in a trial every time. Lastly we did the DR doing 3-2-1 all gloves correctly gotten with all the turns in place other than the first on the #3 where his butt was again a little out but the second attempt with my saying "get it in "very well done fronts are getting better on the gloves and for some reason the pickups were very clean versus the poor pickups on the dumbbell a little earlier he also was leaving much more briskly for each glove. I'm thinking he just likes getting them better and we also after the gloves are done he gets to retrieve his tug toy and bring it back for tug of war and upon giving me it he gets a jackpot. We play this 2-3 times and he never seems to tired for it. When the grass dries and IF it's not too hot and humid I will try to do the jumps from open and utility or at least the BJ and the ROHJ.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We had a rental earlier this morning and while I was planning on obedience then agility, it was just too hot  so obedience it was! I set treat bowls with cheese, ham, chicken and turkey in a few locations and the gating had a dowel set up beforehand for the Go Out spot.

*Faelan:* Signals, some sets complete, some sets segmented. Go Outs with and without directed jumping. Directed Jumping with and without Go Outs. Pivots, marking and more marking using white paper plates with treats. I have been slacking on his marking so now I need to remember to practice. Very nice other than the marking,

*Towhee:* Heeling, including fasts from starts and slow from starts. Left turns, about turns. Moving Stand for exams. Figure 8's. ROF (uh oh first try went for food bowl), ROHJ with treat bowl right there (good), directed jumping without Go Outs, Broad Jumps, straight recalls.

*Brady: *Heeling, figure 8's with and without the regular pattern - that is sometimes I circled, sometimes I went straight rather than around the pylon etc (same for Ms Towhee), straight recalls, ROF, ROHJ, Broad Jumps and more heeling.

I finished up with a very long sit - probably 6 minutes while I was putting stuff away, then sitting in a chair and then skipping in to treat them skipping out & around etc. 

Overall I was very pleased - I like when we can work through some proofing things that should make actual ring time easier


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning was all about fronts & finishes 

Brady with hist platform 
Towhee & Faelan with the F&F PVC box


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget was " up" this morning and we went out on the street to do heeling on leash and the fig8 . He did a pretty good job with good attention with very few corrections and then only for getting a faster sit which he can be slow to do. We did several circle rights and lefts and halts on the five and three step plus turns in place as in the DR . His fasts and slows right with me and so where his about turns. Tomorrow at the AC facility weather to be in 90s.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hahahaha  too funny!!

I honestly thought I was being anal when I placed my scent articles in numerical order in Faelan’s article bag in preparation for the trial on Saturday, come to see the RTO has a thread going about how much it helps the stewards  and is appreciated!

I even put a set of tongs in the pocket although I use the ‘most like me’ method of training.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning after our hike we worked on 'gloves' on the driveway parking area. Actually I put small (maybe 7 inch) white paper plates out at gloves #1, #2 and #3 locations and baited the plate I was sending to but touching each plate each time.

*Faelan:* did very well, we did #2, #2, #3,#1 and finished with #2.

*Brady:* did well - he needed help with maintaining focus on his pivots until my hand dropped but that was not unexpected. We did #1, #3, #2 - he did show a preference for #1 when pivoting for #2 but we worked at maintaining the mark.

*Towhee:* pivoted, focused and marked beautifully - but veered to #2 when sent to #3 several times so we moved up and she did well  We worked #2, #1 and then had #3 several attempts,


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Today at the AC bldg. training was awesome . Nugget was very up and in our turn in the utility ring we did several baited go outs and the worst of them might have been a 1/2 pt. off . MSFE perfect with my instructor going over him VERY thoroughly and the recall he gave very nice with a straight finish. Articles were done 2 1/2 x because Nugget on Being sent the first time had his nose to the ground well before he came to the pile and was just sniffing all over the place and picked up a incorrect one ( last night conformation class was held here and I'm pretty sure a female in season was where I put out his articles) so with a second " find it" he did and was correct each of the next three sends. DR was wonderful he did the turns in place very well and got each glove 3-2-1 very well without his customary arc on the three glove YES! A lady friend asked to see his turn for #3 which we go to the left and he didn't let me down but did a beautiful back around with a straight sit. On the signal exercise I was told of a mistake I make which is on the turns l or r I speed up and on the signal part I get a forge on the stand because Nugget is staying with me and I slam on the brakes with the stand signal and he forges , so I must watch my poor handling .
In the open ring our fig8 was nice the first set but on the second set on the outside turn he lagged but a " get it up" fixed this. I don't know why but all fronts but the first on the BJ where very very nice . ? we did the ROHJ 2x ROF3x DOR 3x this fronting is not Nuggets usual way which I was extremely pleased today with this it made my day he is getting better . Sit and downs again solid as a rock ???


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow just got a e-mail from the AKC informing me Nugget has met the eligibility for the AKC classic in both Novice and Open to be held in Fla. in Dec. Who would have thunk it ?


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Are you thinking of going? Fla in Dec sounds like a win to me


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon I would like to go but because of the wife in the nursing home it's doubtful but I have till Oct to send an entry if our situation changes.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nuggetsdad said:


> Wow just got a e-mail from the AKC informing me Nugget has met the eligibility for the AKC classic in both Novice and Open to be held in Fla. in Dec. Who would have thunk it ?
> Sent from Petguide.com App[/color




Huge congrats - and well deserved!!!! 

I'm trying to remember if he's even 2 yet! 



******** 

It's basically disgusting outside. Hot, very humid, yucky. Bertie was perky from being inside all day so about 10PM I took him out into our driveway with our garage "spotlight" on and did a little figure 8 and straight heeling practice. He's getting better control on the left circles. And even with it being 10PM it was still over 80 out there. Gross. We didn't stay out there very long.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Last night it was hot so the sessions were short & sweet. I turned the A/C on inside to make sure the dogs could cool down when they came inside.

The setup was a cone set up about 40 feet away and I would send each dog around the cone and either drop them along their return or call them fully in after they went around the cone  It was fun !!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Kate....Nugget is now 27 months old and is starting to get a " little " maturity about him but coming along.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning storm warnings are out: it is already (6am) over 70 degrees with 87% humidity .... so no hiking.

What we did instead is I set up a partial ring and basically did run thrus (without warm-ups; just directly into the ring); something I rarely do but occasionally I run them through several exercises in a formal manner with no treats or toys on me - just personal play and interaction between exercise.

*Faelan:* he was up and slightly forgey on heeling but settled in within 45 seconds. Faelan needs very little in the way of warming up. Scent articles -- almost perfect; he chose the correct one but then rechecked the pile on metal. Glove #2 perfect. MSFE very nice. Go Outs & directed jumping very nice -- baited with a dowel as a surprise reward after Go Out #3. I used a F&F PVC box for him so I didn't need to concentrate on fronts and finishes.

*Towhee: *Basically an Open run thru without the Figure 8 (I forgot to set up) and a straight recall since I worked drops last night. Heeling very nice except 1 about turn - on reset she did very well. ROF; perfect! ROHJ - needs more proofing work - I tossed to the right and she went directly to the DB. Broad Jump also needs some work - she ticked the 4th board - I set up for 50 inches and she'll only need to jump 44 but we work longer jumps in case I decide to jump her 24/48. She finished with strong jumps. I used the F&F PVC box for Towhee as well.

*Brady:* we also worked open. Heeling very nice - I worked change of paces as well and other than the first normal -> slow (forged slightly) he really did well. Straight recall - really really nice. ROF; he anticipated the 1st toss - then did very well! ROHJ: Very nice - he searched for the tosses  Broad Jump: Very nice 

We finished with a 3 minute OOS Sit which was successful for all 3 dogs.

I did repeat the jumping exercises rather than just 1x each - an old habit of doing some exercises 3 times .... I also routinely train bad tosses of the dumbbell so they learn to mark the fall and notice where they are when sent -- and see where I am looking/standing on their return.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just finished training for day, its cool windy with low humidity just great and it's only 7:45 am.


Articles done only 1 x very nice good front on one beautiful finishes on both.
DJ. go- outs one baited straight fast with sits in the center picture book both of them and the jumps each taken on order and correctly
DR. Done 1-2-3 all gloves correctly retrieved but the first turn for #3 needed to be repeated before sending Nugget as HE under turned it .
Signal exercise could have been a little cleaner but I was trying NOT to speed up on turns and Nugget gave me some wides but this will come around
MSFE I forgot to do it


Open exercises 
BJ well done 2x
ROHJ done 3x with one on purpose throw well off to the left like a bad bounce in the ring all jumps taken going and coming and with help from me 2of 3 fronts were straight.
DOR very nice and with help a good front one straight recall very nice front and finish without help from me.
Heeling a little better than what was done in the signal exercise and I talked to him while heeling .
No fig 8 or S+D --too lazy to get my posts from in front of house and I prefer doing the s+d with other dogs present besides he is very solid in these exercises . 

We played with his tug toy and he was really into it this morning plus he loves his treats.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Just getting back after a couple of days in upstate NY. The girls stayed home with my son, and they are safe and sound, but I'm sure had no training . 
I cut the grass in the backyard tonight, but couldn't get any training in...had a little 5 year old stop over, so Finley and Banshee practiced, "being good" for a bit. At one point Finley very nicely carried my Dollar Tree "road cone" to me that I use on the broad jump to encourage a "long" jump before she turns so I think she is ready to "work". I promised her we'll get back at it tomorrow


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Had a very GOOD and upbeat kind of class today. 

*Bertie*

Probably the most exciting thing (don't laugh at me!) was we got to do a formal heeling pattern with Adele critiquing the whole way. And Bertie did a pretty solid run through. Note it was just on leash, but he was heeling beautifully - heads up, trotting, and tight maneuvered turns. She was pretty happy with the guy - I think all the more so because a couple months ago he did not have a "slow pace". When I tried going "slow" before he'd start jumping all over. Today he was paying attention to my body language and when I leaned my shoulders back and slowed down, he started tucking in and going slow too. Very exciting. 

Figure 8 too - solid f8 with both ladies, including one who could be teaching classes herself, really saying good things about his heeling and very straight fast sits. 

Fronts - funny thing was Adele wanted work on his anticipation issues, so she told me to call him on her second "call your dog" command. And I did this TWICE - she'd say "call your dog" and I'd call him - instead of waiting for her second command! :doh: <- Caught going on automatic. 

Stays - ironic considering the talk about stays w/regards to the AKC proposed changes. Bertie had another dog lunge snarling at him as we went in to do groups. He did actually fine on his sit stay, but broke the down. Which is highly unusual for him. He hardly ever breaks. 

Stands - solid.

Jumps (broad, high) - solid. 

Just very good day for him. Very upbeat and positive. 

*Jacks *

We started class in a pretty cruddy way - his down stay (we did first) was fine, but sit stay he kept going down or popping up no matter how close I was. I think he was just really stressed out by that time. Bummer.  

Everything else though - SOLID. 

Broad/High - he was awesome. I actually had him jump 40" for the broad - which is the longest jump I've asked him to do in a very long time. His wait was solid (he's had problems even holding his waits!) and his jumps were awesome. Straight over the jump and beautiful arc. I kept the high jump at 16", but he did it effortlessly - considering that at his flakiest a few months ago, he was balking about even jumping 4". I think that the chiro visits have helped and maybe as he's finding it's not painful to jump, he's starting to get more confident and happy about it. 

Heeling - he was my little turbo control heeling man. 

Articles - LOL. I had an audience while I did these. And these were newer people who haven't gone past novice, so in their words - the dogs going in and finding the right articles is "like magic".  And they were all the more impressed when I told them how he finds the right articles. Jacks doesn't just sniff, he's tasting each article and apparently looking for the one that smells and tastes like me (gross right?). 

Drops - He did the first one solid with verbal call drop only, straight as a bullet front, and perfect finish.... the next two, she sat on the floor almost a foot or two next to the path that he'd be running to get to me and wanted me to drop him directly in front of her. And my goodness he DID IT! I was so proud of him! And no anticipation of the drop - which has been his problem in the past (he gets up and moves slow anticipating having to go down). He got up coming in fast, stopped himself and dropped when told and would lay there wagging his tail while waiting for the call front.  *loves him*

Just very good training day for both boys. 

^ Bertie did get some extra "training" during Jacks' class. It was still too muggy outside (while cool) for me to risk leaving Bertie in the car, so I kept him crated in class. 

With him, he doesn't bark in the crate. He has learned to dig though - I don't know why he does it other than it generally works getting me to come back and tell him to knock it off. 

Today though - when he started digging immediately, I was so annoyed and determined to keep him inside, I asked for a spray bottle. And every time he tried digging, he had his butt spritzed. It was a very quiet class where the crate was concerned.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Last night was so oppressive (both heat & humidity) that I skipped agility class .. especially with the 40 mile highway drive each way with severe T'storms forecast. Although it was moved inside it still would have been way too hot ... yeah, I know, light weight, right? LOL

The storms rolled through leaving everything wet & soggy but the breeze is already refreshing and during the day today it is forecast to dry out and possibly become one of the top 10 days of the year ... so tonight I will hopefully work the crew.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It's not a training item yet but my breeder just messaged me and the female I've been waiting for to go in season FINALLY DID today is day one. Now another long wait! Tonight training at SCKC. 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nuggetsdad said:


> It's not a training item yet but my breeder just messaged me and the female I've been waiting for to go in season FINALLY DID today is day one. Now another long wait! Tonight training at SCKC.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App[/color




Are you willing to share the pedigree? We would love to all to see...:


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

>. Titan 1
Four Seasons my Eyes Adored You
Ch Shilos Hott Blue and Righteous RN x Four Seasons Sum It All Up CD RN ASCA-CD
HTTP:// K9data.com.pedigree ASP ID=420368

I don't at this time know who Sabrina will be using for the stud but I'm very pleased with Nugget and she follows all the criteria of getting ALL clearances and is not into it for the money. Her dogs are basically conformation and ( I think very handsome) they don't have the drive that most of the Sunfire dogs do but my last 3 goldens were " breed dogs" too and they all got at least a UD and two got their UDX and my last boy his OTCH BUT HEALTH IS MY FIRST PRIORITY and I'm feeling good about my choices so far.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Nuggetsdad said:


> It's not a training item yet but my breeder just messaged me and the female I've been waiting for to go in season FINALLY DID today is day one. Now another long wait! Tonight training at SCKC.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App[/color





Oooh! Exciting times! I am very familiar with this wait from our recent experience with Harris. It got especially hard after the puppies were born and I am pretty sure that at least half of the thousands of views of the pictures on the breeder's Flickr were from me. She was good about updating. 

Training updates: After six months of private lessons with the most fabulous trainer I have ever encountered, Kea and I have been invited to participate in a class. It's pretty exclusive and I'm really excited about it. We start next week. 

We split the private lesson time yesterday between Kea and Harris. 

Here are all the things I was doing wrong with Kea (my dog's mistakes are really MY mistakes, I have learned!!):
1. On call to front, I am moving my feet and carrying my arms funny as I walk away, then putting them down at my sides right as I call her. I didn't even know I was doing that. I need to stand still and walk away with arms down. If she doesn't give me a straight front, no cookies. I pivot 90 degrees in one direction and if she's straight, she gets cookies. 
2. Moving down. No reward if she takes more than 3 steps before going down, and give the no reward marker before she hits the ground. Reward only for the immediate down. Seems so simple, right??
3. Heeling. It's looking really nice. It's time to start phasing out the "pocket hand" and carry my hand in an official position. We were struggling with starts yesterday. I need to be pickier. Positive training does not mean permissive. If she looks away right at the beginning and I keep going, she is eventually rewarded for the whole chain of behavior. We worked on starting from a stand with good focus and I'm attaching a command to it now ("strut" instead of "heel" because what I thought was a heel before encountering this trainer was really a loose leash walk with no focus. Oops.)
4. It was really great to split the lesson time between the two dogs. I'd work Kea for 10 minutes then she'd go into the crate and Harris would come out. When Kea came out again, she was pretty fired up and ready to work. I didn't see her checking out like she sometimes does. 

Harris - puppy kindergarten graduation last night!! Different trainer, different facility. The poor little guy was 'zausted by the end of the night.
1. Focus. I'm really glad we did the class if for no other reason than to work on Harris's focus, which was something that built from the online "focused puppy" class I took before Harris got here. Last night, we took the puppies downtown and did some loose leash walking through a busy part of town (in front of a bar, restaurant with people eating outside, etc.) Harris gave me some unbelievable focus for a 20 week old puppy. I'm really pleased and need to remind myself that we're building a foundation. Kea was CGC ready at 20 weeks and Harris is not, but I feel like Harris has a better foundation for performance than Kea did. Actually, I think if we decide to do conformation pending him returning to his 8 week structure at some point, it's going to be hard to get him to look at a piece of bait because all he wants to do is make eye contact with me. 
2. Loose leash walking. He really gets it and does well when I have treats. He did a nice job of demonstrating that last night.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo  And the countdown begins 

Nuggetsdad, Sunfire dogs are not for everyone, and dogs are such a personal choice ... so feel great in your choices of puppies & breeder  

ETA: Oh sure Nuggetsdad!! You had me getting out the calendar and figuring out the potential dates for the Titan x Towhee repeat :wavey::wavey::wavey:



Nuggetsdad said:


> >. Titan 1
> Four Seasons my Eyes Adored You
> Ch Shilos Hott Blue and Righteous RN x Four Seasons Sum It All Up CD RN ASCA-CD
> HTTP:// K9data.com.pedigree ASP ID=420368
> ...


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

It's been raining off and on all day, so no jumps or retrieves outside. Instead Finley and I took a trip to a shopping plaza. We did a lot of heeling, although shorts spurts. Quarter and half turns to the right and left, counter clock-wise circles, and side to side. Also did some front and finish work. Threw in a some sit and down signals too. Rewards were cheese and tug. Everything was on leash because of the location. Too much traffic next to a busy parking lot. Over all she did good and after a few minutes of sight seeing on her part she gave me some good focus and that's when we started. I found a show N Go for Sunday that I think we will do our best to get to.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

KeaColorado said:


> *Moving down. No reward if she takes more than 3 steps before going down, and give the no reward marker before she hits the ground. Reward only for the immediate down. Seems so simple, right??*
> 
> Wow, it sounds like you guys are doing great! What do you use for a "no reward marker" ? We are working on this outside of class, so looking for pointers. I will keep in mind the 3 steps. I think Finley will generally go down within 3 steps, but I've never actually counted. I know we have some really good downs, and then some were I give a second command. Are you using a verbal command or the signal?
> 
> I can relate to the issue with the fronts on recall. For the longest time, unbeknownst to me, I was calling her with my arms hanging more in front of me then on the side. As soon as I made a conscious effort to keep them straight she hesitated to come. The issue's resolved now, but it really taught me a lesson as to how in-tune they are to your body signals whether you know it or not .


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Titan x Towhee repeat :wavey::wavey::wavey:


I want them all!!!!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Woohoo  And the countdown begins
> 
> Nuggetsdad, Sunfire dogs are not for everyone, and dogs are such a personal choice ... so feel great in your choices of puppies & breeder
> 
> ETA: Oh sure Nuggetsdad!! You had me getting out the calendar and figuring out the potential dates for the Titan x Towhee repeat :wavey::wavey::wavey:


I can second that... We were trying to decide Spring or fall...lol Can't wait.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

The new puppy's sire will be LAURELLS Emerald Cut " Cutter"


Nugget anticipated the MSFE TONIGHT another thing to fix. Unbaited go outs pretty decent not perfect but I will be happy in a trial with them . Signal exercise he sat instead of standing on the signal so back to fixing this part again. Heeling was very nice , as I was really paying attention to what I was doing on l+r turns no speeding up and Nugget stayed in heel position. Gloves were once again flawless, this the exercise that took 13 months to get. S+ D very good and the BJ was done with a straight f+f the two times we did it? ROF and ROHJ needed help on the fronts. Not a great training night but improvement in certain areas and he showed what needs more work but his attitude was good he is trying .


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Fun lesson tonight.... 

More brainstorming with "mark" and heeling and jumps for Bertie. 

Funny thing is I told her about my discovery with my little "treat pocket" as far as a shirt I was wearing the other day which got me a very straight attentive front.... and Kathy ran off and brought a pouch thingy which she clips to her collar. 

Had me brainstorming a little. I don't want a big visible pouch that he can see, but I think I could make a pouch which I can put on like a necklace and tuck into my collar when I don't want him to see it but anticipate my pulling a treat out from somewhere up by my face. 

Maybe I'll have something by this weekend when I go to a fun match. 

I may also break down and bring out the jumps as far as setting up in our front yard.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

MaureenM said:


> KeaColorado said:
> 
> 
> > *Moving down. No reward if she takes more than 3 steps before going down, and give the no reward marker before she hits the ground. Reward only for the immediate down. Seems so simple, right??*
> ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A gorgeous morning  I thought of taking it off and spoke to my manager yesterday, but an important meeting has not yet been scheduled ... so after our hike we worked teeter and 2o2o, the bang game and send to the teeter. 

Then we worked fronts with a few finishes (using F&F PVC frame) with ROF dumbbell tosses - working from 6 o'clock to 4 o'clock and then to 8 o'clock.

They all did well although Towhee has a tendency to be slightly off front from the 8 o'clock position (possibly 1/2 point) so we'll work that some more  Finishes were with my holding the dumbbell either up by my shoulder or in front of my waist.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

HA!!  One, possibly two, are absolutely, positively not available  The possible one is mine, all mine!! 


Loisiana said:


> I want them all!!!!!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon I don't blame you for keeping one or two puppies from the next Towhee x Titan litter sounds like a heck of a good idea to me.


Overcast skies very cool in low 50s and we are already done training at 7:05 AM , we had a pretty good session this morning as my boy was " up" and in a working mood. 
Articles done 2x with Nugget getting correct one all four attempts and the only not so good part was his first leaving me which was slower than I want , but a little tap on his butt and he got his act together.
Next we did two straight recalls with pretty nice fronts but no finish's were done.
ROF 3x one throw far left one far right the last straight all were retrieved on the first order of " get it" and pickups were very good on two one he had a little trouble in the grass and two of three fronts were straight only one finish was done and it was straight.
ROHJ 1x took jump going and coming but front was off.
BJ DONE 2x nice
We then did the signal exercise and I concentrated on my footwork which when I think about what I'm doing it's ok but I did get a lag and a wide on a turn which wasn't the worst as it would only have been a pt. but I just had to say "stand your dog" instead of just doing it and of course Nugget anticipated the signal not his fault , I take all the credit for this blunder.
MSFE Very good and call to the recall part a very nice straight finish. 
DJ only done one time both go- outs unbaited and he did both very well going all 55ft. To the fence turning and sitting on order and taking the correct jump each time. Of course after he retuned in a front which were also pretty nice he got a jackpot as Nugget loves his Dingo and Zukes treats and he is learning the treats come AFTER he has done what I want as I'm slowly weening him off so many rewards. 
DR was awesome today , he was fast going to each glove the turns in place including #3 were all straight a he even had clean pickups in the grass. YES 
When Nugget works this well I wish the trials were in my backyard but everybody I'm sure can relate to the familiar surrounding and lack of distractions but it's still nice .


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would only be taking 1 puppy  A silent partner would be the absolute ...



Nuggetsdad said:


> > Sharon I don't blame you for keeping one or two puppies from the next Towhee x Titan litter sounds like a heck of a good idea to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> HA!!  One, possibly two, are absolutely, positively not available  The possible one is mine, all mine!!


YAY for you!!!! You must be beyond excited!!! And we'll get to hear all about the adventures of anther Sunfire puppy, excited for us too!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Today was Phoenix's first time going into a stay lineup. I put him on the end so he was only next to one dog, and stayed at the end of a six foot leash. He was perfect. . One quick glance at the collie next to him and one quick glance behind him when a German shepherd was doing a fast right up to the gate he was sitting at, but both times he immediately looked right back at me.

It was also his first time to have someone examine him. I told them to do just his head. At first Phoenix was certain that a person approaching with an outstretched arm had to mean he was supposed to go visit, but some cookies and a little leash pressure made him lock up in his stand.

Flip did a fantastic run through as always. His work in matches is always drool worthy. It just falls apart in shows.

P.S. We are crated next to 2E


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - I always think of sending in Ms Towhee's call name as 2E for agility, but when they're bellowing for your dog I kind of prefer they pronounce it Tow-heeee; that way she doesn't know her name is being screamed when she's right there!

Sounds like a great line-up and Run Thru


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Heading out soon to New York with Brady! It will be his first time at a trial (Rally) or any dog event without the comfort of Faelan & mama Towhee so we'll see how he handles it 

Salads for the pot-luck made, water set, treats packed - he'll probably be wearing the beautiful collar Jodie made for Faelan (they are the same size), now to comb him out, shower etc and head out --- wish us luck


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

>. Sharon ...Hoping Brady makes you proud GOOD LUCK !!



We managed to get a hurried training session in before 7:00 am and the rain fell. By the time we finished a shortened session my boy did do a beautiful DR this morning and his MSFE was also very good including the recall part. His go-outs have been better we did 4 unbaited but he again put an arc in them and wound up 3-4 ft. off center but he took the jumps both of which he did well. I'm really watching my footwork and although it was a short session we did well in the grass as I made smooth turns and halts and Nugget was right with me and all elements of a pattern were done right and left turn slow fast and a halt . The signals were a little slow in his response but he did the stand down sit and recall and f+f. When we did the open exercises other than the fig8 for the most part he was off on almost all of the fronts ( the never ending battle ) but all exercises were done with good response from him without any corrections other than to tell him get it straight several times. We played " get it" with his tug toy which has a nylon strap attached to a piece of sheepskin and he absolutely loves to get it and whip his head back and forth with the strap smacking his sides and running around like he is possessed but I feel like the fun he has is a good reward and he will then go for his dumbbell with almost as much gusto.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Brady did very well .. he earned his RN with all 2nd places -- today his scores were 99 (tied for 1st other dog ran faster) and 98 (tied for 2nd and he was faster).

I was surprised and saddened by the number of dogs who NQ'd.

But Brady did well - he worked through his stress points and I even took him for a walk - PCOTC is in White Plains NY and perhaps not a city by most standards, Brady has never walked on sidewalks, or next to the hustle and bustle of cities and brick buildings and construction zones etc. So it was a really good day for that too.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm sure Brady's performances demonstrated all the thorough preparation you do with your dogs. Any examples of what caused the NQ's for other participants? Were there many dogs competing?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A few NQ's were due to incessant tight leashes and collar corrections, a few dogs (not in novice) had zoomies and would not respond to their owners, several teams failed multiple signs - for example, one of my courses had 2 signs where you are to start forward as soon as your dog clears your path but the handlers had their dogs coming fully to heel and stopped before leaving combined with another 2 signs that required pauses before continuing and the handlers did not pause. Points lost on continuous being far out of heel position etc

Some of the dogs and/or their handlers were just very unprepared to be in the ring; I make sure I review the signs as soon as I get my map - what needs pauses, what does not - when to halt & sit before the down versus down and the halt etc I mean, who can remember all the nuances of the signs without verifying the rules? 

One dog actually did quite well between signs, but stopped and sniffed each & every sign which I think pointed him out.

There was 1 older woman there who stopped during the walk through instructing 3-4 others at almost every sign - I had the impression she was their instructor - but she was giving them wrong information and they did not have print outs or cards with the rules - these teams I really felt bad for.

A few other teams were just not ready - their dogs had to be cheer leaded (with whipporwill type noises, bouncing up and down, clapping etc) the entire time and did not know their jobs. One woman with a lovely lab was pop-pop-pop outside the ring and the poor dog was going into shut down and extremely stressed and completely lost once inside the ring since he had no leash on to keep him in position. Very sad.

There were additional teams who were plainly well trained, but stress derailed them - this happens and I think most of us have been through that -- you just don't know how your dog will react until they are actually in the ring, then you can stay in the lower classes if they do show stress where the leash is available to help your dog become more comfortable.

Brady scored well but honestly his stress level was high enough that he will be shown in Rally Novice where I can offer high levels of support until he finds comfort - last weekend was outdoors and he had his mama & uncle there as well; he was very relaxed. This weekend was indoors in a crowded environment without Towhee & Faelan - his stress levels were up and I suspect if I had so much as scowled at him he would have stressed more -- and it looks like he will be a dog who stresses down ; dogs generally stress up (zoomies, rolling etc) or stress down (lagging, freezing); This is something you just cannot know until you've been in the ring a few times.

There were 108 runs today.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Sharon - sounds like a lot of stuff I've seen in rally as well. Sometimes I think people are just really nervous when they get to the ring. There was one guy around here that I saw visibly shaking as he warmed up outside the ring. I think that just gets better with success and experience out there. You get more confidence, the shakes go away. 

Some others.... I think a lot of it is people getting into rally trials with minimal training in class. And no fun matches.... They're taking underprepared dogs out there. 

Big congrats on Brady's scores. NICE scores - sounds like he worked his little puppy heart out despite being nervous.  


***** I'm patting myself on the back here because I pulled out the 20" jump again today (2nd day in a row), started out with treat tosses and then went to dumbbell practice. Both dogs did good! 

And..... I think Bertie's starting to get the idea that when I say "Mark" with hand at his nose, it means hunching his head and doing an intense stare at the go-out target. Took a lot of treat toss - MARK - GOOD MARK reps before I started getting there.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

_Sunrise_, thanks for taking time to give such a thorough answer. It sounds like it could have been pretty stressful. 108 runs even if spread over 2 trials sounds like a lot at PCOTC. There's not much space there for kenneling the dogs outside the rings and the parking . . .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

One consistent thing I found in Brady's scores that is an oversight in my training .... tight turning or fronting with my returning to heel position backed into a corner of the gating with another dog on the other side - slight lags.... so I'll have to practice this some.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning Nugget did articles 2x and was correct on all 4 sends but he was slow going on 2 and only was straight on one of 4 fronts the finish's were better 3 out of 4 . He isn't " with it " this morning so rather than getting upset with him for sloppy and poor effort I'm just going to chalk it off to being tired today. It is only 72 degrees here but it's very very humid and that may be part of it because he is so much more into it when it's cool. Tomorrow promises to be a better day .


Thanks to Sharon for her explanation of yesterday's rally trial break down


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Look !! Look !!*

Faelan won Utility A today -- okay he was the only qualifier but dancey, prancey Mr Faelan Q'd in Utility  for his 2nd leg 

He left the ring to applause, cheers and hugs -- happy dog 

ETA: Wowsers!! Just about when Faelan and I were getting pinned, a tornado was touching down close to my home!! Thank goodness Towhee & Brady are okay and there were no injuries, just some property damage; mostly to the playing fields at the High School and one home..


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Sharon..... Congratulations again don't put you and Faelan down being the only qualifier , being the only qualifier speaks volumes . I have been to many trials were there weren't any Qs in that heartbreak class you two did GREEAAATTTTT


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You are so right  His score was not _that_ bad (188 1/2) and he probably lost 5 or 6 points on his SD fronts - they had the judge thinking since they were not close - but I didn't have to bend !! And he really was dancey prancey and could barely contain his joy!! So a bump here, a forge there -- it adds up but he should have gotten extra points for attitude :

The first trial of the day he did a perfect, turbo speed fast, straight and gorgeous Go Out ---- on the judges order LOL He was surely hyped up and delighted to be in the ring! There are worse issues to have

ETA: The 2nd trial of the day had the judge holding the front holds for a really long time - I am thinking 10-15 seconds - and Faelan held his article/glove perfectly the whole waiting time  



Nuggetsdad said:


> Sharon..... Congratulations again don't put you and Faelan down being the only qualifier , being the only qualifier speaks volumes . I have been to many trials were there weren't any Qs in that heartbreak class you two did GREEAAATTTTT
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Faelan. He looks mighty happy with his ribbons.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip was not a good boy this weekend. He did get his 4th RAE leg, but we will be taking a very extended break from regular obedience and put our focus elsewhere for at least awhile. 

Phoenix, on the other hand, was an angel. Here he is doing some heeling in the crating area. 





And a picture of the boys


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Articles done inside this morning 2x , all four sends were correct with 3 of 4 fronts being straight same with finish's. We also did a very short signal exercise and it was done fairly well. MSFE very good and several f+f with about 70% fairly close to being straight. We then did two from the dropped position recalls which with a little help he nailed even though I purposely stood off to the left on one and then off to the right on the other . Later when the sun is up we will practice in the yard doing all open and utility exercises . The day off yesterday had a good effect as he seems to be in a working mood ( so far)


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

no training or hiking for the dogs this morning - it is pouring, muggy & nasty - hopefully they will enjoy their day off 

ETA: Changed my mind  True confessions time. I was taught a few different ways of teaching front and honestly the way that works the worst is the way my last regular in-person instructor insisted on. It probably works for many but I hate getting my clothes dirty and greasy and especially risk ruining them. The method she insisted on was to have food in my mouth and drop it down the middle of your body -- it works of you spit straight down your body (getting your clothes dirty) but not so well if you lean forward to spit into the dogs mouth - guilty as charged!! So Faelan sits too far away at times - especially combined with his field training (I believe; since he'd be carrying a whomping big duck and probably be wet as well). 

I have worked platforms and like them but last week I ordered and received DD's Dog Training Fronting DVD - I like it!! I just spent about 1/2 hour watching and then spent some time playing the first game with each dog - with and without a leather article  I like this and I think combined with the platform I can gently get Faelan's fronts closer  Towhee & Brady never had the whole spitting food going on so their fronts are much closer but these DD games will provide a really nice alternative when I don't feel like using the platform.

I also worked MSFE and drop games with Brady and Towhee -- in the training room with limited space but the dogs were racing into the room for their training time


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I fortunately had a great weather wise training morning temps in low 60s and gentle cooling breeze. After returning from my morning errands and poop scooping I got Nugget and on leash went out to the street to practice heeling and the fig8 . His heeling was very nice with attention and a really " up " attitude. I never made even one correction he did so well especially on the r+ l turns of which we did several ,circle r and circle l he stayed right with me and most halts got an acceptable sit as far as sitting quick only one did I notice was his butt out on. We did the 5 step halt and the 3 step halt and some abouts. Next was in the yard off leash doing the signal exercise on the grass it was not as well done as out on the street although the actual signals were fine and even the front was decent for a change. Next we did 8-10 go- outs and the first time I sent him because I was going to use cheese in a can for bait I squeezed out about 2 in.of the stuff because the end was hard and Nugget saw it land in the grass so on the way to taking the jump he decided to find and eat it and of course didn't take the jump. My fault but this won't ever happen again. He did some unbaited and some baited and left briskly on each , the unbaited ones he was always 2-3 ft to the left of my stanchion the baited of course dead center all the jumps after the first were taken on my order. We also did a few go- outs from between the jumps as in Grad Open because he still needs one leg. MSFE gorgeous ! The DR was next doing 2-1-3 and each glove was correctly gotten but we did 3 a second time as the turn to the left was lousy second time he got serious and did it alright. Most of the open exercises were not too well done as the BJ he didn't get his butt over the jump and landed on the last board because he was trying to cut the corner and he scared himself but I immeadiately made him do it over a couple more times which he did no problem but not one good front either. The ROHJ the dumbbell purposely thrown to the left because he will on occasion go around the jump on returning and I wanted to be able to make corrections if he did attempt a run around the end but he took the jump coming back each time but no fronts that were straight without help from me. DOR very nice and so was the one straight recall. ROF left running full bore good pickups but again fronts were lousy. 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

This morning, we worked on moving down and fronts and did a little bit of heeling. Moving down is coming along nicely and I'm happy with the method we're using to teach both. I'm excited and nervous to start our new obedience class this Wednesday. I will have to report back and let you all know how it goes. 

Harris: I'm struggling because I don't know if I want to start him in obedience or field. At his age, I think the most important thing is having fun and developing a good bond. I attended a really fantastic field training seminar this past weekend (Bill Hillman). I learned a lot. His training method is very motivational, which was refreshing to see. He does a lot of playing with the bumper to build drive and energy and then teaches the "off switch". It's not much unlike how Kea has been learning obedience with toy play, except in field, the actual retrieve IS the reward. It's part of the "game". Use of the e-collar is limited to a way to reinforce commands the dog already knows and is never set above a 1 or a 2. Fetch is taught without any ear pinching. 

I ordered a cloth field bumper and it came in the mail this morning, so I took the puppy out and we had some fun playing with it and working on building drive. Oh, and Harris got to have his first little water retrieve yesterday at the training site after the seminar wrapped up. We live in a part of the country with pretty limited access to water for training. He did great and took to the water with ease. His sister and dog grandma and both human grandmas (his co-breeders) were both there, so it was really nice to have the "family" together again.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

KeaColorado said:


> . . .
> I attended a really fantastic field training seminar this past weekend (Bill Hillman). I learned a lot. His training method is very motivational, which was refreshing to see. He does a lot of playing with the bumper to build drive and energy and *then teaches the "off switch"*. It's not much unlike how Kea has been learning obedience with toy play, except in field, the actual retrieve IS the reward. It's part of the "game". Use of the e-collar is limited to a way to reinforce commands the dog already knows and is never set above a 1 or a 2. Fetch is taught without any ear pinching.


Really curious about how he teaches the off switch? I had always thought this was supposed to be an inherent trait rather than a learned behavior.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

He described it differently from what I have heard in the past - as in, the off-switch in the house where the dog can settle and not be bouncing off the walls. This off-switch in training is used to turn on the energy when you need it and off when you don't, so that the dog is responding to you instead of the other way around. So basically, you're building excitement using fetch, then you stop the action with the 'sit' command, then you combine these two. The dog knows he will get to "turn on" again, but is looking to you to give him that opportunity. 

He uses a method called the traffic cop. https://www.youtube.com/user/hawkeyemedianet

So I'm thinking about how this could apply to obedience. What if I could get the same drive/energy out of my dog for a dumbbell? Not that much different from a field bumper, right? 

He was also really driving home the point that you should set up your training so the dog never misses through practice and repetition so you can avoid correcting the dog.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Aw schucks, I thought maybe someone had discovered the way (other than lots of exercise) to teach the off (in the house) switch. Haven't watched the video but this sounds a little like something I saw in one of Janice Gunn's videos. As I recall, she was talking about teaching the dog to have different modes, off, ready or standby, and working.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

entries for my away shows are in the mail  

Now I am trying to decide if I want to take the day before off as well so I can bathe & groom all 3 dogs


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

worked some heeling outside with Phoenix, it was his first time to try a fast pace. Then I came in and we started learning a right finish and a moving down


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning after our hike, we worked on progressing the DD's Dog Training Front methods 

In addition we worked some heeling, Moving SFE, my returns for the SFE, scent articles (I have let this go unpracticed too long for Ms Towhee) and a few finishes. We finished with a 3 minute mostly out of sight sit stay - I was tidying up etc and checking on them every minute or so. All training was done in the training room since the grass is still wet from the recent rains.

They did well  A few things to work on but today was definitely more training mode than testing mode. ReInforcing the lock up for the MSFE, breaking down and mixing up the signals, long pauses etc


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Weather is good but I'm going to SCKC to train , like getting the group s+d practice in and a more formal ring set- up. Next Monday my club gets our bldg back for training , it sure feels a lot longer than a month.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I thought today was going to be one of Nuggets " I don't feel like it " days because I started out with articles and when I sent him he left slowly and barely worked the pile and just picked up one and started to return to me and I just said to him FIND IT in no uncertain terms and he dropped the wrong one went back to the pile worked till he found the right one and then came to me . In all we did the exercise 31/2 times with the last six being correct but most had a straight f+ f. After the SD we did go -outs and the DR . He did 8 go - outs full ring length and two from the middle of the ring , he was awesome today with the worst of them 1-2 FT.off center and he took the jumps each of them twice. I then set him up all the way in a corner and sent him cross ring like when a dog does a poor go-out and he took the jump with zero problem. DR done 1-2-3 very nice all turns in place including the turn for three well done . MSFE done 2x once by myself and the second time by my instructor both couldn't have been better . My instructor commented " very nice". His signals all done correctly and the heeling minor mistakes in the utility exercise but in open it was very clean as was the fig8. We did the BJ 2x had to quit while I was ahead they both were beautiful with good f+ f on both. Actually today I don't know what got into him as he has never fronted better or as often as he did today. The rest of open theROF-ROHJ and the DOR all done very very well. He has in past practices had one or two exercises that he has given me a good front and finish but never has he put it together like he did today. I'm extremely pleased with him today , today we should have been in a trial , even a blind squirrel finds an acorn now and then and Nugget found a bunch today of course I mean he found the fronts today YEA.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Today I decided to try teaching Finley to "fly" a trick from a blog I read every now and then. She picked it up right away and seemed to love it. A couple runs of very nice heeling followed by the fly. Had her wide awake and asking for more . 
A couple of days ago I mentioned that I had never counted her steps when asking for a down on recall. I also had never asked her to down from a stand stay. When I did count, she was moving several steps toward me before going down. And did the same on a stand stay. So we've been working on down from a stand stay with a toy behind her. If she takes a step, no toy. Today she did great with this. I also set the bar from the BJ on the ground and called her to come. When she got to the bar I told her down. First time she jumped over it, then went down. A very quick uh-uh and run back to start and we tried it again. This time she got it with no forward movement. We did this twice both times successful. We also worked on out of sight stays, which I have been hit and miss on training. I usually do a little bit throughout the week with both dogs together in the house, but I haven't been so good on timing them. I put her on the side of the garage and snuck out the gate to get a picture. Three minutes, no movement, so we celebrated with tug and retrieves.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I was planning on jump work this evening (agility turns, DJ, ROHJ and BJ) but ... I'm kinda cranky so, we'll just hang around tonight 

I think I need to stop reading people's opinions about the OAC recommendations on the mailing lists...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A delightful morning - not even 60 degrees 

After our hike, I set up a partial Utility ring and worked:

*Faelan: *MSFE in its entirety, 3 Go Outs, 2 with Directed Jumping and 1 with a send back to his prized dowel  He did really, really well.

*Towhee:* MSFE with my returning once and calling her to heel once. 5 Go Outs, all with baiting and 3 with directed jumping. She took the wrong jump on the middle one. We started mid way between the jumps with Mark & Send and moved back to full distance. She is really doing well on the mark, the wait, the send and the remote sit 

*Brady:* MSFE with instant reward - we worked my returning to him since he is not yet really confident on this. Next we worked 6 Go Outs, starting from midline of the jumps with baited stanchion and moving back to full distance. He did very, very well on his wait, his mark, his send and his remote sit. We then did 2 directed jumps with my assisting by stepping sideways with the signal - he might be ready for less assistance - I will start weaning him off of this


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Fun & Games with drops*

This evening after work I decided to play with pylons & drops  The dogs are somewhat used to going around one pylon and when multiple pylons have been involved, it usually has agility thrown in LOL

Anyway: I taped it and below is the edited video including some bloopers - you can see each dog put their thinking caps on and start getting better in just a few minutes !

Brady was first and he has never done a drop at speed - so he was given the most assistance and allowed the most steps as long as he responded to teh Down cue quickly.

Towhee was next and while she has done a few drops in the recall, she is the most prone to offer equipment (weaves anyone?) while trying her options - she also figured things out fairly quickly.

Faelan was next and he is kind of experienced with drops at speed and with hand signals - multiple pylons not so much.

It was fun for me and I think the dogs liked it too 

ETA: Oops on the year LOL The Hunt Club behind my house is having a shoot tonight and two roofs across the street are being repaired/reshingled; so lots of distractions too! That is Brady yipping for another turn. And yes, my yard does slope that much -- level ground is a rarity in my town


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly can't seem to do scent articles in the heat. Is that a thing? I was thinking that maybe my hands being really hot may be causing me to over scent them but I have been really careful about that. 

She was solid on articles until this summer. I really think it had something to do with my hot hands. A few days ago she did a full set at home just fine. Then, we went to class (at the hottest time of the day) and she couldn't even do four. Came home and it's cool here and she did another full set just perfectly. It isn't a home vs class thing, because she has done them in class as well before it got so hot this summer. Class just happens to be in a very hot barn during the warmest hour of the day. I told my instructor my theory last class but she was kind of skeptical. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Vhuynh2. All exercises will break after dogs have done them reasonably well and correctly , I find this to be especially true with articles just keep practicing they finally get it.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My dogs do not like hot or overly scented articles. Faelan will continue working the pile until the article cools down, I suspect Towhee & Brady will do the same once I begin proofing this. My King, Rowdy and Casey were the same.

I think in addition to our hands being sweaty and smelling far different to our dogs, our dogs tend to pant more in the heat so their noses and the scenting gland in their mouths are just not in the same state as when it is cooler. Dogs generally don't choose to do much in very hot conditions when given the choice, so I (personally) would probably think about how important it was to me to train scent articles in a very hot barn taking my dogs' experience into account . Experienced dogs yes, but my less experienced dogs I might just skip unless I were to go back to mat work with or without a clicker.

On the flip side, you do want to eventually train with sweaty hands if you tend to get nervous & sweat in the ring. Depending on how you trained, you could bring the mat back, simplify and bring the clicker back, ear pinch her to the correct article or otherwise work through it. 

FWIW; I do not scent long and I kind of rub my thumb and forefinger up and down the bit lightly a few times (or in Towhee's case, since she uses smaller articles, I use my index and middle fingers). This is enough for my dogs. I never pick up before my back is turned to the articles. 



Vhuynh2 said:


> Molly can't seem to do scent articles in the heat. Is that a thing? I was thinking that maybe my hands being really hot may be causing me to over scent them but I have been really careful about that.
> 
> She was solid on articles until this summer. I really think it had something to do with my hot hands. A few days ago she did a full set at home just fine. Then, we went to class (at the hottest time of the day) and she couldn't even do four. Came home and it's cool here and she did another full set just perfectly. It isn't a home vs class thing, because she has done them in class as well before it got so hot this summer. Class just happens to be in a very hot barn during the warmest hour of the day. I told my instructor my theory last class but she was kind of skeptical. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just finished doing articles with Nugget which this morning after doing the first set which he was a little slow leaving I decided to do them again only this time with a tap on his butt. The first one went well and he worked the pile till he found it then after bringing it back and resetting him in heel position we made the turn in place and I sent him and he left briskly problem now he just ran to the pile picked a article up and started to return to me at which point I said find it again and again he just grabbed the first one he came to and had to be told a third time to FIND IT this time he did and gave a good f+ f . All these mistakes after doing it correctly 3x in a row, Nugget was in his lazy mood this morning but you would think he would smarten up because he has to know get it wrong no praise or treat plus I'm just going to make him do it over till it is correct. Training tonight at SCKC


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - so true. This past weekend I was talking to a few friends who were elated that their dogs seemed to be climbing out of the post-UD break down... it happens and you just keep working through the issues as they pop up.



Nuggetsdad said:


> Vhuynh2. All exercises will break after dogs have done them reasonably well and correctly , I find this to be especially true with articles just keep practicing they finally get it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

My breeder messaged me saying her girl was bred yesterday and 1st official due date would be Oct 2 . Looking forward to good news this time.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo  Such great news Nuggetsdad !!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

After our morning hike, I took advantage of the dogs being fully warmed up to do some jumping  For each dog we started with heeling, then the Broad Jump and finished with ROHJ - with Towhee & Brady I threw to the right so the DB landed in the stair landing so they would search for their DB (very nicely done) and for Faelan I tossed the DB straight but long and almost under the AFrame 

The DB sat on the high jump upright and Faelan was convinced this was a new retrieve proofing LOL he quickly came when cued to set up for heeling and then was not distracted by the DB so very nice Faelan!

They did well. Sessions were timed for 3 minutes each dog.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, last night was our first class! Most of the other students have been training together with our trainer for awhile. It's pretty exciting that we were invited to participate. I was pleased with Kea's attitude, I was asking a lot of her, and she did great. She gave me about 90% focus, and I know we need to work on transitioning to her giving me that focus when the treats and toys are sitting across the room and aren't on me. 

This morning, we worked on:

fronts - she comes in crooked if I'm more than about 3-4 steps in front of her. I got up to six steps away this morning and she finally came in straight. 

moving downs - they are looking really nice - she drops instantly, and a week ago I was hoping for three steps before the drop. She is starting to anticipate when I might tell her to go down, so I'm trying to mix it up with some hand touches. I just heard a thing on NPR the other day about how when we "try" to be random, we actually aren't able to do it. Kea must have heard it too 

stand - She knew this before, but the trainer wanted me to teach her a new way so she'd pop up into the stand. She's starting to do it on her own now when she hears the word stand, before I give the hand signal. 

I think overall, Kea and I are getting a lot better at working together. I took her food bowl outside this morning and set it on top of the milk cooler. I'd go back to it to re-stock myself with rewards, but she knew it was there all along and kept working with me. No checking out. Because of where we live, I'm really not comfortable training off-leash right outside my house, so I have been having her drag an 8 foot section of thin climbing rope just in case I need to get her. 

I finally ordered her a dumbbell last night so we can get going on the retrieve. 

Little H is going to have another private lesson next week before Kea's class. I am leaning toward starting him in field instead of obedience. I'm curious what you all think about that.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Personally, if you don't want to be setting up bad habits in field work, I would suggest working obedience before field. Creeping, yipping, not walking at heel, breaking, mouthing, no-gos etc are all bad habits that can be prevented if your dog knows obedience and self control


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> Personally, if you don't want to be setting up bad habits in field work, I would suggest working obedience before field. Creeping, yipping, not walking at heel, breaking, mouthing, no-gos etc are all bad habits that can be prevented if your dog knows obedience and self control



I totally agree with Sunrise


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I need to think about using a different heel command in the field. I've been using strut for obedience to get heads-up heeling, but in the field, the dog should be more focused on the surroundings and looking at me all the time might actually be a bad thing. 

I'm gathering that starting obedience now with the puppy and meanwhile working on drive for the bumper and excitement to retrieve on our own might be a good approach. I want to do the class through Fenzi online class for field as soon as it's offered (February I think I remember reading in the e-mail...). I don't have access to a good field trainer locally, so I'd kind of be on my own until then anyway.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

FDSA does have a Delivery to Hand class starting up - I am Bronze since my dogs are pretty good at retrieving but having their slant on things always seems to help me


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Monday night in class I mentioned that I would like to try field training with Finley. But haven't been able to find one where I don't have to leave her. I really just want to see if she'd like it, and if so, work together on a JH. Nothing major, and certainly nothing that I would send her way for. Our trainer called today with a name and number for a lady close to me that does hunt and field trials with her dogs. I'm going to call her tomorrow. I'm very excited about it, and Denise Fenzi's class hopefully starting in Feb. which I want to audit. 

Training yesterday; (as short of a few recall's and long down stays we did nothing today, but my house is a bit cleaner)....

A walk with each dog, one on each side, not in heel position, but "with me". Then some short down-stays while each heeled around the other. Group (of 2) sits, stays, and recalls in the front yard. A couple hours later each had individual time in the back yard. Finley worked on downs from a distance and moving downs, recalls, out of sight stays, heeling off leash, and her jumps and retrieve on flat. Over all a great session.

Banshee worked on all novice exercises, on leash and off leash. She is coming alone nicely.

Tomorrow, the weather shouldn't be too hot, so the girls and I are going to hit the road and work on some things away from home.


----------

